# State Dept No US Aid To Israel Until Budget Deal Reached



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

The War of Ideas in the Middle East

State Dept: No US aid to Israel until budget deal is reached

Reuters*reports on todays State Department press conference where Deputy Spokesperson Marie Harf said US military aid to Israel could be hindered if the U.S. government shutdown continues. At 2:45 in the video above Harf explains that fiscal year 2014 funding for Israel (which began October 1) will be unavailable until a new budget is passedFrom*Reuters:A prolonged U.S. federal government shutdown could delay military assistance to*Israel*and other American allies, the State Department said on Wednesday.The State Departments ability to provide military assistance to*Israel*and other allies in the time frame that is expected and customary could be hindered, depending on the length of the shutdown, State Department deputy spokeswoman Marie Harf told a news briefing.Harf gave only the specific example of Israel, the largest recipient of U.S. foreign military funding and a country which enjoys strong bipartisan support in the U.S. Congress.A prolonged U.S. federal government shutdown could delay military assistance to Israel and other American allies, the State Department said on Wednesday.The State Departments ability to provide military assistance to Israel and other allies in the time frame that is expected and customary could be hindered, depending on the length of the shutdown, State Department deputy spokeswoman Marie Harf told a news briefing.

State Dept: US govt shutdown could 'hinder' aid to Israel


Well, here is a reason to support the continuing partial government shutdown.

We do not have any business giving Israel 3 billion dollars when we cannot even fund our own government.

A positive development!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Stop millions of federal workers from getting paid so your little dick can get hard because Israel isn't getting any money? eat my ass Sherri, eat my ass.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The War of Ideas in the Middle East
> 
> State Dept: No US aid to Israel until budget deal is reached
> 
> ...





    The true nature of the isa-respecter again demonstrated.    It rejoices in the 
present catastrophe in the USA----that endangers services to sick veterans and the 
country's impoverished -----if only that catatrophe will bring about the deaths of 
a few jews.    Isa respecter's hate to such an extent that they throw their own children 
under bombs.      Isa is proud of you,  sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.



No its not asshole.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

We all do not support Israels human rights abuses.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Suck my dick Sherri.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Suck my dick Sherri.




Gravity----my father----dead now----would be horrified that such words 
were expressed in the presence of his pristine daughter   (that would be me)  ---
not that he did not express such ideas himself----now and then---just only when 
he thought I could not hear them.     HOWEVER.......remember my tender 
upbringing .............I am SHOCKED!!!!!!!


----------



## Lipush (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The War of Ideas in the Middle East
> 
> State Dept: No US aid to Israel until budget deal is reached
> 
> ...



It's expected. They should worry about their budget first.

What surprises me is that you're happy of your own state's problems just because those might put Israel in an uncomfortable way.

You'll sacrifice the USA and its people just to make Israel suffer?

You're insane


----------



## Lipush (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.



People have no medical insurance status, and all you care about is Israel's aid.

You probably one of those rich people who can give a crap if children have nothing to eat
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*That's gross, Sherri!*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Obamacare is not affected by the partial government shutdown.

We speak of nonessential services, like providing aid to foreign nations


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Obamacare is not affected by the partial government shutdown.
> 
> We speak of nonessential services, like providing aid to foreign nations



So the aid for your third world shit hole nations should also be stopped no?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

'Obamacare' Is the Law of the Land,*

'Obamacare' Is the Law of the Land, but 3 Enormous Challenges Loom - NationalJournal.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

US aid to Palestine has too many strings attached, they are better off without it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

And I do believe we need to step away from aiding other nations and deal with problems inside our own country.

That is in the interest of all Americans.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> US aid to Palestine has too many strings attached, they are better off without it.



Good.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > US aid to Palestine has too many strings attached, they are better off without it.
> ...




I am fascinated -----did sherri just express her opinion that the USA should STOP FUNDING 
   UNRAW????  ----SHEEEESH!!!!!!  she is COLD  (bbbrrrrrr~~~)


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 3, 2013)

At the risk of High Gravity throwing a malt liquor bottle at my head I just can't give 2 flips about Israel. These people pump raw sewage at Palestinian houses. They also used Whiskey Pete on civilians and that's just getting started. That's not to say some Philistines don't deserve it but keep in mind that the Jews are killing their own people. Jews and Philistines are the same blood. They came from the same place. But overall Islam is a sham, I despise it. Never going to get these guys to stop spilling blood for their pedophile moon god prophet. 

That's all.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Time for the corrupt Palestinian Authority to go.

Probably, just US aid that keeps it alive today.

But that fear of the unknown keeps some people on both sides supporting maintaining the status quo.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The Palestinians in general get by off the charity of others ass clown.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Gravity   IT IS SIN---to mock those whom you feed.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> At the risk of High Gravity throwing a malt liquor bottle at my head I just can't give 2 flips about Israel. These people pump raw sewage at Palestinian houses. They also used Whiskey Pete on civilians and that's just getting started. That's not to say some Philistines don't deserve it but keep in mind that the Jews are killing their own people. Jews and Philistines are the same blood. They came from the same place. But overall Islam is a sham, I despise it. Never going to get these guys to stop spilling blood for their pedophile moon god prophet.
> 
> That's all.


Thank you for your valuable input.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.



 You son of a bitch.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

@ W.Jones
 As per the CATO Institute, June 5, 2012:

The US has provided more than $110 billion in aid over the years, and this does not count loan guarantees. 

Last year, figured Gazit, American support accounted for 1.5 percent of Israel&#8217;s GDP, 4 percent of the government&#8217;s budget and 24 percent of security outlays. 

Israel receives $3 billion annually, three-quarters of which must be used for the purchase of U.S. weapons.

Current loan guarantee is $9 Billion

http://mondoweiss.net/2013/10/shutdown-hinder-israel.html


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Tea Party members are finally doing something good

Not actually their first good deed, opposing war in Syria was a good thing, too.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.



You're right; It will only be temporary


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Don't get upset. You should revel in her post. Just proves she can't stand the fact that the JEWISH STATE exists. If there were a " Palestinian" state and they were getting that aid instead of Israel she wouldn't object


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > US aid to Palestine has too many strings attached, they are better off without it.
> ...



For once Frau Sheri is right! The U.S demands that Israel be recognized as the official JEWISH HOMELAND   :


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## MHunterB (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.



And many of our fellow Americans are paying a heavy price for that - but it appears that American livelihood and even lives themselves mean NOTHING to sherrifilth, not compared to the chance to 'stick it' to some Israelis as she so fondly imagines.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

I oppose the US giving aid to Israel which Israel uses in her Occupation of Palestine- she obtains chemical weapons from the US like white phosphorous and depleted uranium weapons like D.I.M.E. weapons that she uses to deliberately target civilians and children with.


The Occupation is filled with war crimes and crimes against humanity.

People of conscience and people who possess morality do not support these egregious human rights abuses Israel carries out in Palestine.

And Americans who have an ounce of morality in their bodies do not support US taxpayers funding Israels war crimes.

We oppose the US funding of Israels war crimes.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Sherriliar wants whatever HAMAS wants:  was there really ever any doubt of that?  

None of the OTHER corruption of any Palestinian or Arab "leadership" ever bothered the l'il HAMAS whore before......why attack the PA now?

ONLY because the PA *might* possibly come up with a deal they and Israel are both willing to tolerate - and then l'il sherriliar would lose her whole excuse to chortle over dead Israelis and pretend to be 'righteous' while so gloating.....

She doesn't want the word to realize she's a sheriKKKins, a l'il Nazi-sucking hater.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

You go on Ignore again, MHunterB, enough of your personal attacks.


Let me be sure to memorialize your name calling before you edit your post.

Here it is:

"She doesn't want the word to realize she's a sheriKKKins, a l'il Nazi-sucking hater"

This is not how decent human beings debate issues, responding to filthy name  calling like that.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I oppose the US giving aid to Israel which Israel uses in her Occupation of Palestine- she obtains chemical weapons from the US like white phosphorous and depleted uranium weapons like D.I.M.E. weapons that* she uses to deliberately target civilians and children with.*
> 
> The Occupation is filled with war crimes and crimes against humanity.
> 
> People of conscience and people who possess morality do not support these egregious human rights abuses Israel carries out in Palestine.



When the l'il sherriliar spews such pigshit, she shows us how her bigotry has rotted out her ability to reason.  The accusations she repeats have been proven false several times, but sherrifilth keeps using 'em..... 

She's not even honest enough to admit that she doesn't want an 'Israel' to exist - not of any size or dimension or location.  No truth from her, ever.  

It all started when she lied to herself and tried to pretend she does not harbor vicious hatred for Jews-as-Jews.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


The filthy sherriliar has announced she's putting me on Ignore.  Proof she can't handle the truth of what I said about her slavish devotion to HAMAS and her lack of concern for fellow Americans.....


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 3, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> 
> The filthy sherriliar has announced she's putting me on Ignore.  Proof she can't handle the truth of what I said about her slavish devotion to HAMAS and her lack of concern for fellow Americans.....



Let her put you on " ignore" . Just more proof she can't stand that the Jewish State exists and condones what Muslims are doing to Christians


----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I oppose the US giving aid to Israel which Israel uses in her Occupation of Palestine- she obtains chemical weapons from the US like white phosphorous and depleted uranium weapons like D.I.M.E. weapons that* she uses to deliberately target civilians and children with.*
> ...



You are right, and that is the problem, how can any country negotiate with another country who doesn't want you to exist..... it's not possible.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2013)

skye said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


That's why Bibi sez,"We don't negotiate with terrorists".


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2013)

Sherri Dumberlyn: 





> Israel....blah blah blah...mondoweiss...$.......current....blah blah blah....



Sherri Dumberlyn, mondoweiss poster child:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

The issue is whether the US should fund Israels war crimes, I am happy presently we are not doing that.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The issue is whether the US should fund Israels war crimes, I am happy presently we are not doing that.


So am I and everyone else. It would be a sin to fund war chrimes.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We all do not support Israels human rights abuses.


But Frau Sherri believes in her Muslim friends' human rights issues.  She has no problem which innocent people they kill, even Christians, but is right there if some Israelis gives one of her friends a harmless slap.  Since Frau Sherri spends her entire life in front of her computer, has anyone ever seen her condemn on any forum what her friends are doing.  So, Frau Sherri, since you are on a Middle East Forum, can you give us a rundown of what your friends are doing to innocent others in the Middle East?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We all do not support Israels human rights abuses.
> ...



That is not true. Because I oppose us funding Israels human rights abuses, it does not mean I support others human rights abuses. I do not.

The fact is God gives us our burdens and passions, we go where He takes us and care about the matters and people He places in our Hearts or we run from his callings to us.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 3, 2013)

> Reload this Page State Dept No US Aid To Israel Until Budget Deal Reached




Will they run out of bagels already?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



We don't mind funding anyones need for speed with a killing machine.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 3, 2013)

I truly don't understand the hostility toward people who aren't on the Israel bandwagon. It's as if they're above ridicule, but that's not true. If you read your bible then  you know that God isn't  particularly unhappy with his chosen.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Just whom do you think you are kidding, Frau Sherri?  You are posting on a Middle East forum, and you have nothing to say about all the atrocities  your friends are committing.  You, supposedly "a good Christian woman," have nothing even to say when your friends are busy murdering Christians.  Evidently you are not hearing God calling out to you to worry about what is happening to Christians at the hands of the Muslims.  Open your ears or go to a hearing specialist to see if there is something wrong with your ears.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Where did Jesus condemn nonJews?

You seem to know nothing about the example He sets for His followers.

Love your enemies, for God made the sun rise on and the rain come down on them too. The words of Jesus.

That explains how a man in Nigeria saw Muslims kill his wife and 4 children and he then prayed for them.

God loves them too.

I am a Christian who seeks to follow the teachings of Jesus.

AND I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Christ.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Nonsense.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I can speak about Jesus, but it is the Holy Spirit who convicts us of our sin and shows us God.

All I can do is pray for you.

And it is at the cross where we see how much God loves each of us. We love because He first loved us. Again, His love is for every person. I think it is understanding that,  it is key. That pastor in Nigeria who forgave the killers of his wife and children and prays for them, he only can do that because he sees and feels Gods love for them. This is only possible with God in us.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.



  I mean.......  Human rights abuses....... compared to islamic civil rights abuses........   Really...... have you considered a career in comedy.......?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.
> ...



The issue is US taxpayers funding them.

Its like me taking white phosphorous weapons Israel receives from the US and deliberately attacking a house in Gaza and burning to death a family.

Every American is part of this, we are funding it, and we have no business funding these war crimes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Sure thing there Sparkett........ Reputable and verifiable sources....  You know, the ones you have yet to produce........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Evidence to support Israel burned to death children with White Phosphorous has been presented. I WILL go find the link and post it. I will tell you sources documenting it, Amnesty and Btselem and HRW and The Goldstone Report.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

The Table Of Contents Amnesty Report 

"White phosphorus ."................................................. ................................http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/as...50152009en.pdfCast Lead: Report on the Abu Halima family in Beit LahiyaIn total, eight members of the Abu Halima family were killed, including six children:Shahd Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halima (1.5)Hamza Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halima (7)Zaid Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halima (10)Abed al-Rahim Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halima (13)Mohammad Hekmat Matar Abu Halima (16)Matar Sa'd Matar Abu Halima (17)Seven family members were injured, including four children:Farah Mohammad Sa'dallah Abu Halima (3)Ali Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halima (5)Yousef Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halima (15)Omar Sa'dallah Matar Abu Halima (17)DCI/PS - Cast Lead: Report on the Abu Halima family in Beit LahiyaDCI/PS - Cast Lead: Report on the Abu Halima family in Beit LahiyaThis is one family attacked by White Phosphorous in Gaza.Some of the injuries and deaths occurred when they left their house and tried to take injured family members to the hospital.The focus in this report is only on identifying the children who were hurt and killed, because DCI Palestine is a child human rights organizationThis is a Photo of 7 year old Hamza, one of the children killed.     

http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...er-joining-chemical-weapons-ban-treaty-4.html


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Evidence to support Israel burned to death children with White Phosphorous has been presented. I WILL go find the link and post it. I will tell you sources documenting it, Amnesty and Btselem and HRW and The Goldstone Report.



Yet nothing from you about the civil rights abuses in all the Islamic countries we give money to.  You know the abuses that are very well documented almost daily by the world's news agencies.......... The abuses that make anything the Israels might have done or might do do pale in comparison........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywMnN1R-410&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Oh, some guy telling a story that may or may not be true......... Yeah, reputable.......


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Evidence to support Israel burned to death children with White Phosphorous has been presented. I WILL go find the link and post it. I will tell you sources documenting it, Amnesty and Btselem and HRW and The Goldstone Report.




Sherri is stating that  Israeli troops---entered  Gazan houses searching for children in order to inundate them with  WHITE PHOSPHORUS         
Does anyone believe that sherri is telling us the truth?    

I do believe that  Gazan children ----stuck in an arena of war ----created as such by their 
own kith and kin------got hit with all kinds of dangerous stuff--just as  Saddam Hussein's 
14 year old grandson was killed whilst hanging about in an arena of war created by sherri's 
"god"   the  "noble'  SADAAM     I also believe that children in Berlin died when the allies 
bombed the city in which   sherri's hero ----ADOLF ABU ALI ----was BUNKERED---

UNLIKE sherri's kith and kin----the allies did not gather children together and gas them or grab them by their ankles ---swing them around and smash their heads against stone walls------for her entertainment

I also know   that sherri's kith and kin----do search around for jewish children in order to 
shoot them in the head or torture them to death for the glory of   isa/allah


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywMnN1R-410&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



Amnesty International Report

Sabah Abu Halima, a mother of 10, was gravely injured and lost her husband, four of her
children and her daughter-in-law as a result of a devastating white phosphorus artillery attack  on her family home. In the afternoon of 4 January 2009 she and her family were at home in the Sayafa area, in the north-west of Gaza, when three white phosphorus artillery shells crashed through the roof into her home. She told Amnesty International: Everything caught fire. 

My husband and four of my children burned alive in front of my eyes; my baby girl,
Shahed, my only girl, melted in my arms. How can a mother have to see her children burn
alive? I couldnt save them, I couldnt help them. I was on fire. Now I am still burning all
over, I am in pain day and night; I am suffering terribly.

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/a...a74-4853-860f-0563725e633a/mde150152009en.pdf

There is a photo of Sabah in Amnesty Report, with the burns from white phosphorous on her hands. 

Sabah is the mother of the man speaking in the video. She is the grandmother of 3 year old Farah, the little girl with the horrible burns on her abdomen shown in the video.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No mention of the fact that Hamas was using their building to launch rocket attacks..........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence to support Israel burned to death children with White Phosphorous has been presented. I WILL go find the link and post it. I will tell you sources documenting it, Amnesty and Btselem and HRW and The Goldstone Report.
> ...



I am not aware of other countries we give  3 billion dollars a year in aid to and provide  white phosphourous weapons to, who use these chemical weapons to burn to death civilians with.

You show me the US doing this somewhere else, and I promise you I will oppose it and condemn it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



They were not.

Stop lying.

The story of exactly what happened is set out in Amnestys Report. 

Why are you defending Israel's  use of chemical weapons to burn to death civilians with?

Why do you support the US funding this?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Had to specifically qualify it based on your bias didn'tcha.  God are you predictable.  
Obviously you're so focused you don't watch the news or ignore that which doesn't fit or contradicts your personal crusade.  Mengele would be proud.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

There are stories of other attacks, to include an attack on a school in Gaza with chemical weapons, white phosphorous weapons. 


"White phosphorus continued to be used until the last day of Operation Cast Lead, on 17
January 2009. On that day a white phosphorus artillery shell exploded at about 6am in an
UNRWA primary school in Beit Lahia, where more than 1,500 people were sheltering. Two
children, Muhammad al-Ashqar and his brother Bilal, aged five and seven respectively, were killed in the classroom where they were sleeping with their parents, siblings and some 30 other relatives, several of whom were injured. The childrens mother, 28-year-old Anjud, sustained serious injuries to the head and other parts of the body. Her right hand had to be amputated. The childrens 18-year-old cousin Mona lost her left leg in the attack."

There is a photo of the UN school that was attacked in the Amnesty Report.

Why is the US giving Israel 3 billion dollars in aid a year to attack children and civilians in schools with chemical weapons?

Why is the US giving Israel chemical weapons to attack civilians with?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I oppose killing children with chemical weapons and US taxpayers funding this and you compare me to a war criminal..

You are certainly some pathetic  excuse for a human being. 

I hope the government shutdown never ends and we never send another penny to Israel for them to attack and kill more innocent civilians and children with.

I do not support targeting children and civilians with chemical weapons or my government funding this and providing the chemical weapons to Israel to target the civilians  with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Actually if you want to see pathetic all you have to do is look in the mirror, it never lies.  It's your focus to the exclusion of all the evil done to people by non-jews (islamists) around the world that make what you concentrate on pale in comparison.  Many of those countries are supported by us with financial and military aid.
Your narrow minded hatred of Jews is evident and duly noted.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My focus is my country giving 3 billion dollars a year to Israel that is used to fund an Occupation and Apartheid and the use of chemical weapons against civilians and to commit war crimes against children with.

Your lack of concern says all we need to know about your morality or lack thereof.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



That's right ! Frau Sheri does care about other things that are going on in the ME such as Christian persecution by Muslims. She shows her"concern" every time she acknowledges it !


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Sure thing there Sparkett.  Your hatred is plainly evident to all who have open eyes yet you know nothing of my concern or my morality only that you have to protect your illusion of morality by attacking mine.  
You choose to see only one side of the situation in the ME based on what you want to believe and that is not only pathetic but reprehensible for someone who claims to be a Christian.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

What I choose is to oppose my country giving 3 billion dollars in aid every year to another country who is using that aid to commit war crimes with.

All of us do not support war crimes.

Jesus certainly never called upon His followers to kill or support others in their killing acts.

Being a Christian is following Jesus teachings, the example He set.

But what Jesus also said is you will face opposition and be hated for following me, and so it is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

I am going to have to thank those responsible for shutting down our government for all they are doing to end us providing aid to Israel. 

And I realize this is a perfect opportunity to bring up the chemical weapons issue with them. 

I JUST do not think everyone realizes the US provided Israel chemical weapons they used to commit war crimes with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I choose is to oppose my country giving 3 billion dollars in aid every year to another country who is using that aid to commit war crimes with.
> 
> All of us do not support war crimes.
> 
> ...



I don't hate you, I pity you.  You only focus on one aspect, one group.  It is well known Hamas sets up their rockets in residential areas to attack Israel and kill Israeli civilians and children.  They do that knowing full well the Israelis will target the launch site killing civilians in the process thus giving them the propaganda that people like you buy into.
None of us condone the killing of innocents but most of us focus on the whole, not the part and realize the since we were given free will we, not God, unleashed evil in the world.  Unlike you, I'm a realist and understand such things, even if I abhor the needless destruction and death of innocents, on all sides.  If you really want to stop it your focus needs to switch to Hamas and Hezbollah trying to get them to stop.  Once they stop, Israel will stop.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



OIC.  So the bigotbitch claims 'Goddidit' about her heartless 'comments' saying she was sickened to hear people's sorrow over the poor little children murdered in Connecticut.........  Like what, is there a finite amount of compassion in the world - so if it's given to grieving families in CT, it's somehow taking away from grieving families elsewhere?

Someone needs to look up 'zero-sum philosophy'.......


----------



## Lipush (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You go on Ignore again, MHunterB, enough of your personal attacks.
> 
> 
> Let me be sure to memorialize your name calling before you edit your post.
> ...



Whatever she tells you- you had it coming.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What I choose is to oppose my country giving 3 billion dollars in aid every year to another country who is using that aid to commit war crimes with.
> ...




My concern is US funds used to fund Israels war crimes. 

I feel like I have the blood of these dead children on my hands and I want the blood cleansed from my hands. 

I feel guilt and do not want to keep contributing to this shedding of the blood of the innocent in Palestine.

You call my caring about children whose lives Americans are hurting hate, that is fine with me, your opinion means nothing to me. 

I pity you your lack of compassion for the people we are hurting.

We have no obligation to fund human rights abuses of anyone.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

LETTER TO HOUSE REPUBLICANS

Thank you for keeping the government shut down. My reasons for supporting this is the State Dept announcement that this will stop aid to foreign countries. WE need to stop aid to foreign countries. WE give 3 billion dollars a year to Israel and that needs to stop. WE have an interest in providing for the needs of Americans. Further, Israel uses funds and US weapons to commit human rights abuses in her Occupation of Palestine. In Cast Lead, she used chemical weapons (white phosphorous and depleted uranium) from the US to unlawfully attack civilians with in Gaza. This is all documented by Amnesty in their report 22 Days of Death and Destruction. 344 children were killed, 1391 total casualties, the majority civilians. We need to stop funding war crimes of Israel.

http://www.amnesty.org/en/library/info/MDE15/015/2009

THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Again you think I have no compassion, again it's nothing more than an attempt by you to justify your narrow focused hatred.  Again if you guilt is so bad and you wish to stop it change your focus to the war crimes committed by Hamas who alone can stop the killing, and stop spouting propaganda and justification.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm afraid youre wasting your time. She said she's happy her own goverement collapses and people suffer, as long as it might hurt Israel.

Classic terrorist thinking. They are willing to sacrifice 100 of their own for the opportunity to hurt 1 Jew.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What I feel is a God given guilt, the same character as that Isaiah felt when he saw his people doing evil. It is my cross to bear and I take up that cross willingly.

What is sad is you hate Hamas so badly you are not concerned how many people we are hurting and killing. We are responsible when we fund and provide the arms for unlawful attacks against children, not Hamas. You are the one swallowing propaganda, Zionist propaganda.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I said no such thing.

IS it possible for you to tell the truth?

I oppose the US sending 3 billion dollars a year to Israel to commit human rights abuses with in Palestine.

And I am happy the partial government shutdown has stopped that funding.

Go get money somewhere else to satisfy your blood lust.

3 billion dollars hurts and kills and terrorizes thousands.

NO aid hurts and kills and terrorizes noone.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 4, 2013)

Hahahahaha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Hahahahaha.



I KNOW, committing war crimes and burning to death families with white phosphorous are such fun for Zionists.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sherri, don't you have something better to do than spitting 
Antisemitic hatred 24/7? Don't you like, HAVE A LIFE??


----------



## Roudy (Oct 4, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


She's obviously not a Christian any longer, as a result of her conversion to Islam a long time ago.  But she uses her prior faith to deceive other Christians who are supporters of Israel. Not that it has ever worked.  Tell us Sherri ...in all the years you've been posing as a Christian, has even one Christian switched sides?  LOL


----------



## Lipush (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahaha.
> ...



No. It's fun seeing your crazy posts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Those children Zionists so gleefully kill, all 1519 of them killed since 9/30/2000 in Palestine, are all Semitic peoples, every single one of them.

My desiring they and other Palestinians  not be targeted and maimed and killed with US money and arms certainly does not make me Anti Semitic.

Looking at all the death and destruction Zionists spread in Palestine, I conclude there are no people more anti Semitic in the entire world than Zionists in Palestine. 

You are the anti Semitic one.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




An interesting perspective, sherri----from one whose kith and kin have slaughtered 
HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS in the name of your   "god"    isa/allah.

   In the filth of ias-respecting law------the most serious crime a jew can 
   commit is  SELF-DEFENSE .         There is an interesting parallel----in GREEK 
   history.     The greeks were by their own SUBLIME PHILOSOPHY ---entirely 
   ethno-centric.     This POV afflicted the most esteemed----including Plato 
   who described  "barbarians"    (any non greek speaking people)  as "living 
   tools for USE  by greeks.     ie----non greeks were useful as  CHATTEL 
   SLAVES.     A good way to understand sherri's POVE  regarding non-iss 
   respecters is by viewing the movie  SPARTICUS  which is nothing short of 
   a revelation regarrding the  culture of  "isa-respect" ------streets lined 
   with humans who defy the filth of "isa-respect"    hanging from crosses.  
   Isa respecters STILL ADULATE     Pontius Pilate----who in the course of 10 
   years  ----crucified    some 20,OOO jews to entertain ----the isa-respecting  
   "ladies'

   The heirs to to the  isa-respecting greek culture were the ROMANS ----and  
    their heirs went world wide------many of them ending up in the USA-----
    as  ------those who hanged blacks from trees and now quote  HERODOTUS


----------



## Desperado (Oct 4, 2013)

Let's be honest here.  While our country is in the middle of a fiscal crisis and a government shutdown, and people in the US are being asked to go without,  all foreign aid, no matter the country should be discontinued.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You are happy that hard working Americans are going to miss a paycheck you fucking slug, eat my ass Sherri.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



So, I'd take it as a NO.

You HAVE no life.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Okay, you're delusional or a Hamas mole pretending to be an American Christian.  I have an idea that might assuage you quilt.  You and your fellow genocidal European, African and Asian occupiers need to go back to where you came from and give my land back to my people.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


How far did Isaiah have to carry that cross? I'll bet he said, "How the hell did that cross get on my back?"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



UNTIL the Jews killed him, he carried that cross.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Learn history, the Zionists are foreign colonial force in Palestine.

Ignorance is not a virtue.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 4, 2013)

The calamity, pain and suffering of the gubmint shutdown is framed in terms of how much it hurts israel...heheh.

GO AIPAC!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




One of the most rejected kings of the History of the land of Israel----killed Isaiah--
Mannaseh is kind of tragic idiot character something like Herod.   His issue was major 
concessions  to the most IMPERIALIST AND AGGRESSIVE force in the middle east 
in his time    ASSYRIA -----

In fact his life story is something parallel to the of Herod who---according to legend---
died afflicted with some kind of horrific disease which the pharisees saw as-----a kind 
of divine retribution and according to Legend----even Herod saw it that way

The window of time involved----actually includes the same period of time 
that  Herodotus----in concert with Assyrian empire-----saw the entire 
land mass from Syria thru to Sinai desert as   PALESTINA  and part of 
the  SYRIAN EMPIRE .      Getting back to Mnnaseh----Isaiah was his nemesis---
he rejected the foreign influence brought to  Jerusalem by Mannaseh's Assyrian 
friends-----and therefor Mnnaseh sought him out and assassinated him

In the style of the greek TRAGEDIES---the history moves on to the capture of 
Mannaseh---by ---I think  Babylonians where he almost died of torture----
and was finally sent back home a broken man-----something like OEDIPUS---
the next king was not better than Mannaseh  (AMON?)-----but the epic does move on 
to  JOSIAH----who helped restablish the Actual Temple functioning  and even dug 
up some old manuscripts that had got lost in the way during the turmoil 
of   the babylonian and Assyrian aggressions. 

The story of Jesus the pharisee----trying to clean the Temple of foreign Influence--
(fostered by  Herod and the Sadducees)---is a kind of throw back to good 
King Josiah.      The very popular notion that  islamo nazis express----that 
jews killed their ow prohets probably does relate to the killing of Isaiah by the 
historically rejected king  Mennsseh----ally of the  ASSYRIANS.   It should be noted 
that ASSYRIA  came into alliance with  the GREEKS ----and in a short while the actual 
ruler of  SYRIA   was the wicked king   ANTIOCHUS  ----as featured in the 
book  MACCABEES.       Same problem the  "greek/syrians"   defiled the temple---
by placing idots within just as the pre greek assyrians had done----then the romans 
came along also DEFILING---thus Jesus the pharisee tried to throw them out

for jews    ISAIAH remains one of the most important of prophets---so important---
that even illiterate me came to MEMORIZE his famous prophecy-----in hebrew ----
    here goes---its been more than 50 years.      (don't look lipush)   

ha davar hazeh  uhm  ??   al yehudah v al yerushalyim-------something somethng--by 
  YISHAIYAHU BEN AMMOZ  <<<< that means    "this writing is about judea and 
  Jerusalem by  Isaiah son of amos

in any case this is the prophetic poem by  Isaiah that includes 
   Loh yesah goy el goy cherev,,,   v'loh yelmadu od milchamah

      (nation will not lift up sword against nation and no longer study 
       the ways of war)

         he also said in the same poem----that all this would happen in the 
              "days after"     which refers to a messianic era----at which time 
               Jerusalem will be a light for all nations.

his poem is a reaction against  Assyrian Persian aggression--both of which 
faded------but later was RECAPPED by the romans who loved the GREEK 
LITERATURE so much and so deified the greek scholars ----that they adopted 
the GREEK DESIGNATION     of a large part of the middle east including 
today's syria ---jordan---parts of Lebanon --Israel and---Gaza and parts 
of the SINAI  as   "PALESTINA"  after the greek  HERODOTUS

The barbarity of the ROMANS----did remind the pharisees of  Israel 2000 
years ago-----eg Jesus-----of the  ASSYRIAN EMPIRE.     in fact an excellent 
analogy       

remember NINEVEH?       well----its was in Ancient Assyria ----remember the 
poems about misery and devastation?     well---its all about  Assyria and 
Babylon  with a bit of Egypt thrown in ------then came ROME---the seven headed 
monster   and the WHORE OF BABYLON     (whore is a big time symbol in 
the poetry of them prophets)


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The  "cross"   --?   well Isaiah carried a burden-----the burden being his
> fight against  the  COMPROMISE and ACCOMODATION   king---Mennaseh---
> who brought devastation to Jerusalem  by allowing  Assyrians a level
> of control in Jerusalem     Just as Herod and the SADDUCEES allowed
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Poll: Most Israelis Support Iran Strike

The majority of the Israeli public believe in supporting military strikes against Iran's nuclear program. 

A majority of Israelis would support*unilateral military action against Iran, according to a poll published*Friday, after Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu said his government was ready to act*alone.Some 65.6 percent of 500 Jewish Israelis surveyed by the*Israel Hayom*newspaper*said they would support military strikes to halt Iran's*nuclear program, and 84 percent believed the Islamic republic had no*intention of reining in its alleged drive to build a bomb.

Poll: Most Israelis Support Iran Strike - Middle East - News - Israel National News

Fearmongering by warmongers.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

Eat my balls Sherri.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Poll: Most Israelis Support Iran Strike
> 
> The majority of the Israeli public believe in supporting military strikes against Iran's nuclear program.
> 
> ...




  the 65%   of Israelis who support  a strike on  THE MANUFACTURE OF DEADLY WEAPONS--by the nation  that has vowed to WIPE ISRAEL OFF THE MAP---and also supplied 
the islamic baby murderer  NUSKHARAH ALLAH   with  mobile missile launchers and 
bombs  SPECIFICALLY TO BE USED TO BLOW THE BRAINS OUT OF JEWISH BABIES---
--is far less than the percentage of your fellow isa-respecters who ADULATE JIHADIST 
INFANT THROAT SLITTERS      and even celebrate the accidental deaths of young jews---
----that you have the audacity to write your filth-----CONTINUES TO FASCINATE ME----
no doubt you are inspired by     isa/allah who controls your depraved mind
                       .......have you considered exorcism?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Fact. 

AMERICANS do not want war with Iran.

ISRAELIS want war with Iran.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Eat my balls Sherri.



    GRAVITY!!!!      don't tempt her-------jihadistas have been known to ululate 
with joy when their  "brothers"   relieve  kaffiirin of the family jewels.     For them---
it is a symbol of the  POWER GRANTED THEIR BROTHERS BY ISA/ALLAH----also--
remember-----I was very gently reared-----by dad was DOWNRIGHT VICTORIAN---
I was so gently reared that I was 25 before I had the slightest idea that your 
comment does not refer to your collection of  golf and soccer and base-----"balls"


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Fact.
> 
> AMERICANS do not want war with Iran.
> 
> ISRAELIS want war with Iran.




oh     really?     why would Israel WANT WAR WITH IRAN?-----they got the saffron?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

WE all can read what the poll taken in Israel says.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The War of Ideas in the Middle East
> 
> State Dept: No US aid to Israel until budget deal is reached
> 
> ...


Well, isn't that a fine mess for the Israeli supporters.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Eat my balls Sherri.


Sherri don't eat kosher.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2013)

> State Dept: No US aid to Israel until budget deal is reached
> 
> Reuters*reports on todays State Department press conference where Deputy Spokesperson Marie Harf said US military aid to Israel could be hindered if the U.S. government shutdown continues.!



Now that puts the social traditionalists in the TPM in a tough place, don't it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Ignorance is bliss and you revel in it.
Learn history, you Europeans, Africans and Asians are a foreign colonial force in America. 
Oh and the (so called) Palestinians are a foreign colonial force in the region but you wouldn't know anything about the movement of peoples through out history, almost always with violent consequences.  Though history may have begun for you around the 1940s, for the rest of us it goes much, much further back.........


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




  The Jews never killed " Jesus"  Apparently her " church" wan't informed.  She says she's not Anti Semetic?  lol  See below; She's filled with Hate, bigotry, and Racism.


SherriMunnerlyn has disabled reputation 

Quote: Originally Posted by MHunterB http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...ate-our-rosh-hashana-peace-4.html#post7779051 
It's so cute when ignorant non-Jews pretend they understand what 'Pharisee' meant and still does mean to Jews: it is, after all, a Jewish description of Jews-practicing-Judaism.

That of course doesn't cover anything by Paul after Paul decided that Jesus was divine......



I could care less what a Jew living in 2013 who rejects Jesus as Messiah says about words of Jesus. No expectations at all for you to see the Truth of who Jesus is or the Truth in His words.  


There are many religions who reject " jesus".  How would " jesus" feel about them?

List of religions that are not Christian


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Response to Post 110

Colonialism is not acceptable in todays world, it was centuries ago.

Palestinians are the indigenous people of Palestine, not Zionist colonizers from Europe.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Pay attenttion,  we were discussing the Prophet Isaiah, who was killed by Jews.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It is related in the Talmud that Rabbi Simeon ben 'Azzai found in Jerusalem an account wherein it was written that Manasseh killed Isaiah. Manasseh said to Isaiah, "Moses, thy master, said, 'There shall no man see God and live' [Ex. xxxiii. 20, Hebr.]; but thou hast said, 'I saw the Lord seated upon his throne'" (Isa. vi. 1, Hebr.); and went on to point out other contradictionsas between Deut. iv. 7 and Isa. lv. 6; between Ex. xxxiii. 26 and II Kings xx. 6. Isaiah thought: "I know that he will not accept my explanations; why should I increase his guilt?" He then uttered the Unpronounceable Name, a cedar-tree opened, and Isaiah disappeared within it. Then Manasseh ordered the cedar to be sawn asunder, and when the saw reached his mouth Isaiah died; thus was he punished for having said, "I dwell in the midst of a people of unclean lips" (Yeb. 49b). A somewhat different version of this legend is given in the Yerushalmi (Sanhedrin x.). According to that version Isaiah, fearing Manasseh, hid himself in a cedar-tree, but his presence was betrayed by the fringes of his garment, and Manasseh caused the tree to be sawn in half. A passage of the Targum to Isaiah quoted by Jolowicz ("Die Himmelfahrt und Vision des Prophets Jesajas," p. 8) states that when Isaiah fled from his pursuers and took refuge in the tree, and the tree was sawn in half, the prophet's blood spurted forth. From Talmudical circles the legend of Isaiah's martyrdom was transmitted to the Arabs ("Ta'rikh," ed. De Goeje, i. 644).


ISAIAH - JewishEncyclopedia.com


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 4, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> The calamity, pain and suffering of the gubmint shutdown is framed in terms of how much it hurts israel...heheh.
> 
> GO AIPAC!



Yes, no matter how many Americans suffer how badly - as long as the sherrithing imagines it hurts Israel, she's cheering for the shutdown.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

This government shut down is a wonderful opportunity for the American people to contact our representatives and discuss the issue of the billions annually we give to foreign countries and reconsidering our foreign policy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

A good way to discuss changes to our foreign policy with our Congressional representatives is to go on the representatives Facebook pages and start discussions.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This government shut down is a wonderful opportunity for the American people to contact our representatives and discuss the issue of the billions annually we give to foreign countries and reconsidering our foreign policy.


I hope the shutdown screws things so bad you have your welfare check and foodstamps forwarded to a settler family in the West bank, permanently. Forever.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A good way to discuss changes to our foreign policy with our Congressional representatives is to go on the representatives Facebook pages and start discussions.


I hope you do, sucker.


----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stopping the US funding of Israeli  Occupations and human rights abuses, even if it presently may only be temporary, is a positive development.





As usual, you are on the wrong track completely.

What is in fact disgraceful is how the whole world is subsidizing and financing all the beggars in the West Bank and Gaza! The world is sick and tired of handing money to the Palestinians and hopefully the American shutdown will also slow down this handover to them, which has been going on for decades.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



   Isiah did not literally carry that Cross. My remarks about your bigotry, racism, and intolerance stand


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This government shut down is a wonderful opportunity for the American people to contact our representatives and discuss the issue of the billions annually we give to foreign countries and reconsidering our foreign policy.
> ...



No chance of that as I do not get a welfare check or food stamps.

Now, why is the welfare of illegal settlers more important to you than the well being of Americans?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



A personal attack. What a typically Zionist response!

I certainly made no claim Isaiah literally carried a cross, but his death did involve a tree, I believe.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Speaking of trees,  I am sure that in Frau Sherri's studies at the mosque in Reseda, CA she learned all about "There's a Jew behind the tree.  Kill him."  However, she doesn't want to share her expertise in Islam, but has no problem picking out Biblical passages on the Internet.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Response to Post 110
> 
> Colonialism is not acceptable in todays world, it was centuries ago.
> 
> Palestinians are the indigenous people of Palestine, not Zionist colonizers from Europe.



Who ancestors were driven out by some of the indigenous peoples of the Palestinian region.  
Just a study the history of the Palestinian region starting from around 1900 might actually open your eyes and hopefully your mind, though somehow I doubt it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



GUESS what, I never lived in Reseda.

And you know I am not a Muslim.

I have never even been inside a mosque .

That Bible verse : special words Jesus spoke to the Jews telling them until they accepted Him as Messiah they would not see His face.

Your claim Israel has God to protect them is rebutted by the words of Jesus Himself..

That is, assuming it is even appropriate to see the modern day Israel and her Jewish inhabitants as the Jews Jesus words are directed towards.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Fact.
> 
> AMERICANS do not want war with Iran.
> 
> ISRAELIS want war with Iran.



No, they don't want war with Iran but when one has a neighbor who has continuously vowed to wipe you off the face of the earth you don't sit back and wait for him to do it, you take whatever action you need to take to prevent it.
I.e. you don't coddle the venomous snake and wait for it to bite you, you cut it's head off or at least de-fang it.  
By the way, Hamas and Hezbollah are essentially terrorist arms of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard.  Their continuous attacks on Israel are the reason innocents on both side are killed.  Put the blame where it really belongs, with them.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Response to Post 110
> ...



Your claim is bogus, Zionist propaganda.

AND early 1900s , population was 80% Muslim and 10% Christian and 10% Jew. And in 1947, the population had grown to 30% Jewish, as a result of Zionists coming to the land mostly from Europe. Then, the ethnic cleansing started and between 1947 and 1949 Zionists ethnically cleansed 750, 000 Palestinians from their lands. The land Israel declared herself a nation on was substantially ethnically cleansed of its Palestinian Muslim and Christian inhabitants.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




  I do not recall a verse in the "new testament" which is attributed to jesus----which 
says   "UNTIL JEWS ACCEPT ME AS  THEIR MESSIAH THEY WILL NOT SEE MY FACE" 
   who came up with that one?     What does seeing anyone's "face" have to do with 
   anything?    IN what language was the statement made?----in english it makes no 
   sense.     ANYONE??


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

you were NEVER in a mosque  sherri?    gee----I am not a christian but have 
been in MANY CHURCHES----and I am not a muslim but have been in mosques---
you don't get out much----do you?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Here, UN documents address Jewish presence in Palestine at the end of the 1800s, as largely spiritual.

"Despite the anti-Semitism in Europe, only small groups had emigrated to Palestine to settle in Palestine for purely religious sentiments. They numbered perhaps 50,000 at the end of the nineteenth century, and personified, or symbolized, the Jewish link to Palestine which was, in essence, spiritual. - See more at: The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978).  

The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Where did I say the Jews were the majority?  What about the 1929 real ethnic cleansing perpetrated on the Jews in Palestine.  And your take on what constitutes ethnic cleansing is is not only ludicrous, it's patently dishonest.  You may not be a Hamas mole but you truly aren't a real Christian.  Let me guess the Phineas Priesthood?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2013)

Sherri, listen up, please.  None of your posting means anything.

The facts of the matter: 

(1) The USA will always support Israel, always.

(2) Israel will attack Iran if it has to, and Iran will suffer terribly.

(3) No Islamic state will counter strike Israel because only Syria and Hezbollah support Iran.

(4) The sanctions may lead to change in Iran, but if not Israel and the USA stand ready if it continues to act like an Islamic counterpart to our Tea Party.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Agreements acknowledged sovereignty in territories set up after the break up of the Ottoman Empire would lie with the indigenous peoples.


Although the European Powers sought to establish spheres of influence, they recognized that sovereignty would rest with the rulers and people of the Arab territories, and the Sykes-Picot agreement specified recognition of an "independent Arab State" or "confederation of Arab States". This reflected the recognition of regional realities, since the force of emergent Arab nationalism constituted a major challenge to the supra-national Ottoman Empire. Arab nationalism sought manifestation in the form of sovereign, independent national States on the European model. Great Britain's aims in the war linked with these Arab national aspirations and led to assurances of sovereign independence for the Arab peoples after the defeat of the Axis Powers. - See more at: The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here, UN documents address Jewish presence in Palestine at the end of the 1800s, as largely spiritual.
> 
> "Despite the anti-Semitism in Europe, only small groups had emigrated to Palestine to settle in Palestine for purely religious sentiments. They numbered perhaps 50,000 at the end of the nineteenth century, and personified, or symbolized, the Jewish link to Palestine which was, in essence, spiritual. - See more at: The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978).
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)





So?    what is your point  Sherri-----why do you think that jews woud give 
up their homes in europe- or in north africa to go to  Palestine in the  1800s? 
Do you  have any idea what   Palestine was LIKE in  the 1800s----and what people 
had to GIVE UP TO GET THERE and how difficult it was for them just to make the trip?.

you made no point at all except you did -----by mistake----admit that 
Israel is a spiritual issue for jews and that some people were willing to sacrifice 
all and risk their lives just to be there--------nice of you


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Historian Ilan Pappe documents the ethnic cleansing of Palestine .


The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine

Ilan Pappé(149)  Pappe summarises, "When it created its nation-state, the Zionist movement did not wage a war that `tragically but inevitably' led to the expulsion of `parts of' the indigenous population, but the other way round: the main goal was the ethnic cleansing of all of Palestine, which the movement coveted for its new state. A few weeks after the ethnic cleansing operations began, the neighbouring Arab states sent a small army - small in comparison to their overall military might - to try, in vain, to prevent the ethnic cleansing. The war with the regular Arab armies did not bring the ethnic cleansing operations to a halt until their successful completion in the autumn of 1948."Overall, the Zionist forces uprooted more than half Palestine's population, 800,000 people, destroyed 531 villages and emptied eleven urban neighbourhoods of their inhabitants. Pappe concludes that this was "a clear-cut case of an ethnic cleansing operation, regarded under international law today as a crime against humanity."


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review/1851685553/R2UPRMXZ00XFOU/ref=mw_dp_cr?cursor=2&qid=1380945456&sort=rd&sr=8-1]Amazon:Customer reviews[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh and when I referred to "Whos ancestors were driven out by some of the indigenous peoples of the Palestinian region", you are familiar with biblical history....... right?  Or is that Zionist propaganda also?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The Zionists were the ethnic cleansers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and when I referred to "Whos ancestors were driven out by some of the indigenous peoples of the Palestinian region", you are familiar with biblical history....... right?  Or is that Zionist propaganda also?



I AM sorry, but I am not a believer in Jewish Mythology.

And even if I was, your statement is not accurate.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and when I referred to "Whos ancestors were driven out by some of the indigenous peoples of the Palestinian region", you are familiar with biblical history....... right?  Or is that Zionist propaganda also?
> ...


Apparently you dismiss the Old Testament but is there anything in the New Testament you think is false?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Then international law was redefined what ethnic cleansing means, probably to fit this specific situation.  
Never mind, you're mind is closed like a steel trap, there's no trying to get you to see outside of your narrow and biased paradigm.  You're not worth anything but the rebuke and derision you receive here.  Say hello to your fellow Phynians..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



 That's why the Brits came to the defense of the Jews.... right?  You are a complete nutjob.  Westboro Baptists got nothing on you...........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Now, Josephus was a historian.

He writes of the Revolt in 70 AD, which he blames on uncompromising and hot tempered and extremist religious zealots. 

He attributes their acts to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the Temple. 

He nowhere writes of Land of Israel.

He speaks of three distinct lands, the Galilee, Samaria and Judea.

He did not live in Jerusalem. HE lived in Rome. 

The Jews were not forcibly exiled from Judea after the destruction of the Temple. 

IT Follows there was no effort to return.

By 70 AD, Jews had already multiplied and spread across the Hellenistic and Mesopotamian world.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, Josephus was a historian.
> 
> He writes of the Revolt in 70 AD, which he blames on uncompromising and hot tempered and extremist religious zealots.
> 
> ...



Keep grasping at straws Gaza Sherri..........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Now, Josephus was a historian.
> ...



lol, you do not cite a source for a word that comes out of your mouth.

Now, comes the typical Zionist personal insults and attacks.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Even though the term "ethnic cleansing" has not been codified into international law as the terms Apartheid and Genocide have been, the term has become a commonly used term in international legal writings and discussion such as in UN resolutions and the official papers of international organizations.In his excellent article on the subject, Drazen Petrovic listed a range of definitions given by accepted experts in the field of international law:For example, he quotes United Nations Special Rapporteur Mazowiecki as defining ethnic cleansing in his report of 17 November 1992 as:"The term ethnic cleansing refers to the elimination by the ethnic group exerting control over a given territory of members of other ethnic groups."and,"...ethnic cleansing may be equated with the systematic purge of the civilian population based on ethnic criteria, with the view to forcing it to abandon the territories where it lives."He quotes the U.N. Commission of Experts, in their first Interim Report of 10 February 1993:"... considered in the context of the conflicts in the former Yugoslavia, ethnic cleansing means rendering an area ethnically homogenous by using force and intimidation to remove persons of given groups from the area."And he quotes Andrew Bell-Fialkoff in his excellent article, "A Brief History of Ethnic Cleansing" as defining the term as:"... ethnic cleansing can be understood as the expulsion of an `undesirable' population from a given territory due to religious or ethnic discrimination, political, strategic or ideological considerations, or a combination of these."

ETHNIC CLEANSING: Israeli Practices


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Aha! Sherri, are you gonna answer my question about the NT or did you realize it's a trap?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I just do not read The Old Testament as a history book.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You are a denier of history.

ZIONISM was a colonial undertaking byJewish Zionists in Palestine .


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


That was not the question, Sherri. Tell me about the New Testament and if you believe it to be the Gospel truth?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 4, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I believe in Jesus , that is what being a Christian is.

It is not worship of a book.

The Gospels set forth the teachings of Jesus.

Jesus is the picture of God.

And I am not saying anything is false, there is simply a way to read what is written,  all that comes before and after Jesus,  keeping in mind always Jesus is at the center of everything and any understanding cannot be inconsistent with who Jesus says God is.

There is a reason for red letter bibles


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



And you are a revisionist promoting an agenda.  Duck!  Look out for that shoe.........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

I accept the history Historians set forth and document with facts and sources.

That is what Historian Ilan Pappe does and others like Israeli Historian Tom Segev and Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand whose book I have open in front of me right now.

And what they write is consistent with historical facts documented in UN Reports, as well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I accept the history Historians set forth and document with facts and sources.
> 
> That is what Historian Ilan Pappe does and others like Israeli Historian Tom Segev and Israeli Historian Shlomo Sand whose book I have open in front of me right now.



I accept historians that are confirmed and vetted by fellow reputable historians who are not trying to be revisionist due to some agenda.  The 1929 Arab uprising against the Jews is well documented by reputable historians and it was the turning point in terms of the world starting to lean towards the Jewish desire for a separate state.  The vast majority of Arabs killed were at the hands of the Brits who were attempting to quell the uprising.  All the Jews killed were killed by Arabs spurred by the false claims of their leaders.
But keep spinning, you've got to be horrendously dizzy by now.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

You cannot cite a single source for anything you have said, that is a Zionist for you.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


You stepped in it and the answer I was looking for is there but in a roundabout way. Just like a Liberal Democrat. You said "The Gospels set forth the teachings of Jesus."

Jesus taught from his studies of the Septuagint which makes it impossible for you to deny a single word of the Old Testament and profess to be a Christian. Also, you must be in favor of Zionism and forget about that "Palestine" jabberwocky. And remember, Jesus has an eye on you. Go take your Prozac and get a good nights sleep. That's a good girl!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You cannot cite a single source for anything you have said, that is a Zionist for you.



You are one disturbed bitch.  Here ya go Gaza Sherri. 



> During the first half of 1929, conflict erupted between Arabs and Jews in Jerusalem. Huseini accused the Jews of having seized Muslim holy places in Jerusalem  Al Aqsa and Al-Haram  atop the Jewish holy place called the Temple Mount. In response, enraged Arab mobs attacked Jews in Jerusalem and looted their homes, and the attacks and looting spread to other cities.
> 
> The Jews in Hebron suffered the most. There, sixty-seven Jews were killed and others injured. The attackers did not spare women, children and the aged. Hebron was a holy city for the Jews, but its settlement of 700 people came to an end. Survivors fled to Jerusalem.
> 
> ...



The 1929 Rising against Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Jesus taught what His Father told Him to teach.

Your ideas sound like Idolatry. You put what is written in The Old Testament above Jesus teachings ; which are from God. 

Read the book of John. 

I believe in Jesus, and that is not a belief in The Old Testament.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5s_trEBcbU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sherri is pulling a GeorgePhillip or an Eots. Get yer butt whipped and pull up a Youtube cartoon.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


You are a nut job. No hope here. .


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Matthew 5:17
Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them.
Matthew 5:18
For truly I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest letter or stroke shall pass from the Law until all is accomplished.
Matthew 22:29
You are mistaken, not understanding the Scriptures nor the power of God.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Ah SHADAP!  You don't care about the Palestinians, you FRAUD, that has been established a long time ago.  You just need an excuse to vent your Jew hatred and lies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot cite a single source for anything you have said, that is a Zionist for you.
> ...



What this is is simply a part of the Palestinian struggle against Zionist Colonialism, a struggle by the the indigenous Palestinian people against Zionists who have came into the land and are taking lands from the Palestinians.

What would we do if outsiders came into America and started seizing and/or destroying our churches? According to your source, this uprising started when Jews seized Muslim Holy Places  in Jerusalem. Its only natural people will resist their lands being stolen.

You called this Arab ethnic cleansing, but we see from your own source the problems started when Jews seized Muslim lands. 

More History:

1914-1918 The Ottomans - who had conquered the eastern Mediterranean in 1516 - sided with Germany during the first world war. Britain supported an Arab revolt against the Ottomans, promising self rule. The British also promised the Jews a homeland in Palestine  the then foreign secretary, Lord Balfour, issuing a declaration in 1917. 


1918 The Arabs took over Syria, led by Prince Faysal ibn Huseyn of the Arabian Hashemite dynasty. After the war, the League of Nations granted France and Britain control (mandates) over the former Ottoman territories. France was given Syria, while Britain got a mandate over what became Israel, the West Bank, Gaza and Jordan


1921 The British divided their mandate in two. East of the river Jordan became the emirate of Transjordan and was ruled by Faysals brother Abdullah. West of the Jordan became the Palestine mandate and remained under British control


1930 Jewish immigration to what was now the Palestine mandate from Europe, which had been going on since the 1880s, increased just before the second world war due to persecution by the Nazis. The local Arabs wanted to limit the numbers arriving. There were clashes between the Jewish immigrants and Palestinians supported by neighbouring Arab states.

1947-49 Britain gave up its mandate and the United Nations took over supervision. The UN suggested two states: one Arab, one Jewish. The Jews accepted; the Arabs rejected the plan. David Ben-Gurion declared the foundation of the state of Israel on 15 May 1948. Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Jordan invaded but were beaten back. The 1949 armistice extended the area the UN had proposed for the Jews

1956 Gamal Abdel Nasser came to power in Egypt. He integrated the armies of Egypt and Syria and nationalised the European-owned Suez canal. Israel joined with Britain and France, and on 29 October 1956, invaded the Sinai peninsular in Egypt. International pressure forced the Israelis to give up Sinai and the UK and France to remove their troops from the Suez canal.


1967 Hostilities between Israel and its neighbours continued and both sides built up their military strength. On 5 June 1967, Israel launched a 'pre-emptive strike' against the Arab troops along its borders. In the six-day war, Israel seized the Sinai from Egypt, the Golan Heights from Syria, the West Bank and the Old City of Jerusalem from Jordan. Talks have centered around the return to pre-1967 borders ever since

Latest news, world news, sport and comment from the Guardian | theguardian.com | The Guardian


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Ya right, you really really care about the "suffering" of the Palestinians. 

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage

From The Muslim Brotherhood to the Third Reich
Amin Al-Husseini / Adolf Hitler Connection
1933-2002
Arab Nazi political groups [xiv] spring up throughout Middle East:
 . Young Egypt.  Led by Muslim Brotherhood member Abdul Gamal Nasser (future Egyptian President).  Young Egypt&#8217;s political slogan &#8220;One Folk, One Party, One Leader&#8221; is a direct translation from German of Nazi slogan.   . Social Nationalist Party in Syria.  Led by Anton Saada [xv] (known as the Syrian Fuhrer)

Amin Al-Husseini: Root of Today&#8217;s Iraqi Tragedy
Amin Al-Husseini instigates a pro-nazi coup in Baghdad, Iraq.  Kharaillah Tulfah is his right-hand man. Tulfah is Saddam Hussein&#8217;s mentor and uncle. Germany sends weapons and aircrafts to Husseini.  

While in Bosnia, Amin Al-Husseini takes the title &#8220;Protector of Islam&#8221;.  One hundred thousand (100,000) Bosnian Muslims join the Nazi ranks. They seek Nazi approval to establish autonomous Nazi protectorate for Bosnian Muslims.

Amin Al-Husseini approves the Pejani Plan, calling for the extermination of the Serbian population.   

 Bosnian ethnic cleansing under Amin al Husseini:
     . Orthodox Christian Serbs:  200,000 killed
     . Jewish Bosnians: 22,000 killed
     . Gypsies:    over 40,000 killed
Husseini&#8217;s legacy of hatred is a major factor in today&#8217;s Bosnia/Herzegovina conflict against the Serbs and their leader Milosevic.

March 1, 1944. Amin Al-Husseini makes speech from Berlin addressing Muslim SS Nazi troops: &#8220;Kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, History and Religion.  This saves your honor. God is with you.&#8221; [xxxvi]
Amin Al Husseini Recruiting Muslims To Serve Nazi Regime. (Propaganda Poster)

Egyptian-born Yasser Arafat [xlii] meets Amin Al-Husseini at age 17 and starts to work for him.  Amin Al-Husseini allegedly great-uncle of Arafat, whose real name is Mohammed Abder Rauf Arafat Al-Kudwa Al-Husseini.  Arafat reportedly changed his name intentionally to disguise his connection to Amin al-Husseini.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Don't give Frau Sheri the facts.  Ask why Israel should give in to every Arab demand which even she concedes will destroy the Jewish State and there will be no response. There will never be a " Palestinian state"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Nothing here inconsistent with anything I have said.

Jesus is Himself the fulfillment of The Old Testament. Read about the fullness that is Jesus in the book of John. Read how the Law will be fulfilled, through Jesus sacrifice on the cross. Read about Salvation through faith in Jesus. Read about Jesus last words, It is finished,

John 1: 14-17 

This was he of whom I said He who comes after me ranks before me, because he was before me. And from his fullness we have all received grace upon grace. For the law was given through Moses, grace and truth came through Jesus Christ. No one has ever seen God; the only God, who was at the Father's side, he has made him known.

John 1:28 

The next day he saw Jesus coming toward him and said, Behold the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world. 

John 3:16-21

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but in order that the world might be saved through him. Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe is condemned already, because he has not believed in the name of the only Son of God. And this is the judgment: the light has come into the world, and people loved the darkness rather than the light because their works were evil. For everyone who does wicked things hates the light and does not come to the light, lest his works should be exposed. But whoever does what is true comes to the light, so that it may be clearly seen that his works have been carried out in God. 


John 19:28-30 

After this, Jesus, knowing that all was now bfinished, said (vto fulfill the Scripture), cI thirst. 29 A jar full of sour wine stood there, dso they put a sponge full of the sour wine on a hyssop branch and held it to his mouth. 30 When Jesus had received the sour wine, he said, eIt is finished, and he bowed his head and fgave up his spirit.



The Law has been fulfilled in Jesus.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Your Zionist Propaganda is not a part of the Israeli Palestinian conflict.

Nothing to do with it.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



My question has everything to do with the conflict, It has to do with Israel agreeing to " borders" that up to now the Arabs have never accepted  and " Right of Return" which even you conceded would destroy the Jewish State. Try to put aside your " Christian" hate and bigotry that" Jesus "   taught you and answer the question. You can't because you're a " Christian" hypocrite       Get this through your " Christian" head; No 67 Borders especially E. Jerusalem where their Holy Sites are and no "Right of Return" you hateful bigot


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



If Palestinian's rights are a threat to Israel's existence then why did it create its state on their violation?

Israel has put its people in a bad situation.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



Israel never agreed to borders. 

She declared herself into existence and from the beginning has been violating the rights of the indigenous peoples. 

The UN Plan which was never implemented by the Security Council did not envision ethnic cleansing.

I should add that Israel was only admitted into the UN as a member state, after she agreed to abide by the partition resolution (Resolution 181) and the resolution that ordered the refugees to be allowed to return to their homes. That effectively was agreeing to the borders set for Israel in the Partition Plan. 

Israel continues to refuse to abide by either Resolution.

Israel would like to sit on the Security Council, no chance in hell of that until Israel abides by the many UN Resolutions she remains in violation of, that go all the way back to when she entered the UN as a member state in 1949.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



   " palestine" was not a Country in 1948. The Arabs in fact rejected the Two State Solution.   Why wasn't " palestine" created before 1967?      Israel has put it's people in a bad situation?  How, by being created?  Now, that is Pro Palestinian logic.   Still doesn't answer my question that no Pro Palestinian even dare to ; Why should Israel agree to terms that would wipe them off the map?  Hint..... They aren't.  Let the Palestinians keep demanding Borders that even the Arabs wouldn't recognize till recently, demand all of E. Jerusalem which ironically would deprive Jews of their Holy sites, and " Right of Return" which would eventually annex them to the " palestinian state".  It's not going to happen 

   The " christian" calls the above " Zionist Propoganda?"       " jesus" taught her well


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




     With whom did Israel have an opportutnity to  "AGREE"   on borders? in 1948---the 
  jihadist baby murderers insisted that their agenda was the total destruction of Israel---
  REMEMBER SHERRI?      "WE WILL NOT TOLERATE A ZIONIST ENTITY IN OUR MIDST"

  Israel never engaged in "ethnic cleansing" ----Isael fought with those elements 
  that attacked her and supported the sick detail of their perverse creed  "WE WILL 
  NOT TOLERATE A ZIOINIST ENTITY IN OUR MIDST" 

  Are you saying that all those leaders wh enunciated the creed of filth ---above 
  noted in quotations marks----were and are  filthy liars?   or their words and 
  actions ,,  includintg those obscene mutiations you so enjoy,,  were and are 
  meaningless?

  In the US----those who support the violent overthrow of the USA government, 
  or constitution are deemed criminals.     In the  land of filth----Iran---those who 
  deny the  "absolute veracity"  of the koran are guilty of capital crime.    Yet you 
  deny Israel the right to protect itself from your fellow infant mutilators.  
  Your comments do not make sense.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

Veteran----her deity is  ---- isa ------    not Jesus.      Jesus is greek form of the 
name  YESHUA-----which is an aramaic form of the name  YEHOSHUA.    Jesus 
was a pharisee jew living in Judea----under brutal roman occupatioin

Isa is a mythological being who lived somewhere in the large land mass  
that  Herodotus described as being mostly part of the Syrian Empire---with 
a few smaller areas in which some greek/Aegean people temporarily resided.   
The name  isa ----has no root or meaning as far as iI know--but my understanding 
of arabic is limited to a few dozen vulgarities that  arabic speaking people snort 
incessantly.     Some people have claimed that ISA  is a corrupton of the name 
ESAF----the brother of  Jacob (aka Israel)     I could see how the illiterates of 
arabia could come up with the error since their leader strained sophistry to create 
a family link between himself and  ABRAHAM who was the grandfather of
Jacob  (aka  Israel)----kinda like wishful thinking on their part
    Yehoshua was a much used name in Judea  and means something like  
"G-d saves or rescues or provides salvation" or something like that ----I think

Try not to confuse   "isa"   with     JESUS aka YESHUA   aka  YEHOSHUA----
Yehoshua was a pharisee with a following-----Ise is a depraved mythological beast


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




  Another lie from the " christian".   The Arabs rejected the idea of a Jewish Homeland from the start and the " two State Solution". This was proven May 15, 1948. Like it or not, the U.N. did approve Israel as the JEWISH HOMELAND.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know how to say   "I AM THE FULFILLMENT OF THE LAW"   in aramaic?
The sentence makes no sense in English     Sherri seems to believe that  the 
"FULLFILLMENT OF THE LAW"     means that the entire legal code as described 
in   the Scriptural writings in the first five books of the bible-----has been abolished 
by that meaningless statement  (at least meaningless in english)    No wonder she 
adulates people who slit the throats of infants----she thinks that murder has 
been rendered  "not illegal"     It is true that some of the details of the  Justinian 
code do violate in depraved manner-----that which most people see as the laws 
of all decent civilizations.     Not I understand why  Adolf Hitler was renamed  
ADOLF ABU ALI------he abrogated civilized law too      The use of the term   "abu"  
amongst arabic speaking people----is interesting although I do not understand it 
all that way-------it means  "father of"-----but somehow it also refers to personal 
attributes  --I think.        Ali is the son-in-law of muhummad  ---thus rendering 
Adolf----"abu ali"---confers on him a relatonship with muhummad------that does make 
sense.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Veteran----her deity is  ---- isa ------    not Jesus.      Jesus is greek form of the
> name  YESHUA-----which is an aramaic form of the name  YEHOSHUA.    Jesus
> was a pharisee jew living in Judea----under brutal roman occupatioin
> 
> ...




SherriMunnerlynhttp://www.usmessageboard.com/members/

http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...ate-our-rosh-hashana-peace-4.html#post7779051 
It's so cute when ignorant non-Jews pretend they understand what 'Pharisee' meant and still does mean to Jews: it is, after all, a Jewish description of Jews-practicing-Judaism.

That of course doesn't cover anything by Paul after Paul decided that Jesus was divine......
I could care less what a Jew living in 2013 who rejects Jesus as Messiah says about words of Jesus. No expectations at all for you to see the Truth of who Jesus is or the Truth in His words.  


  " jesus" is her deity?  We all know that's a bunch of BULL -S**T. Reading the above you can just sense the hate she has.  Would " jesus" approve of hating those who don't believe in " him"?      After all , as I have previously listed there are MANY NON CHRISTIAN RELIGIONS.  Apparently " jesus" never taught " tolerance and non bigotry'.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



There was a declaration of a state, no declaration of borders, and ethnic cleansing and occupations that continue through today.

We all see exactly all Zionism and Israel are and stand for, that is Ethnic Cleansing and Apartheid and Occupation.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





  Sorry, but there were initial " borders" that were immediately rejected by the Arabs.   " Ethnic cleaning?"  Is that why there are no Arabs inside Israel?   " Occupations"  You mean the " occupations" that occured after the Arabs initiated the 67 War because they refused to accept Israel's " borders?"        Just more proof they haven't been accepted by the Arabs  since May 14, 1948. 


 We all see what Zionism and Israel stand for; a State with a JEWISH MAJORITY, and holding on to some land that they aquired in a War the Arabs initiated especially E. Jerusalem which have their HOLY SITES!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



Identify the lie, Israeli shill.

So far, nothing in my post did you prove was a lie.

But you lied.

The UN Security Council has never implemented the Partition Plan. 

The UN has never approved Israel as the jewish homeland.

And they never will, Apartheid is a crime under intl law.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



Acquisition of land by military conquest is unlawful under the UN Charter.

Any land Israel has acquired by military conquest is Occupied and she has no sovereignty rights in any such lands.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

Fellows posters   (including sherri)    below is a statement made by sherri on this thread. 


"What would we do if outsiders came into America and started seizing and/or destroying our churches? According to your source, this uprising started when Jews seized Muslim Holy Places in Jerusalem. Its only natural people will resist their lands being stolen.

   Can anyone   (or sherri)   tell me when and WHAT  "holy muslim  places"  were seized 
   by jews in ---what seems to be the early 20th century?     I simply do not understand 
   her reference which she presents of if it is obvious and GLARING that jews newly
   migrating from  "europe"    seized and even "DESTROYED"  muslim holy places.  
   Also---I am assuming she refers to the  violence in Jerusalem ---circa  1920----to what '   
   "stolen"  lands is she referring?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Veteran----her deity is  ---- isa ------    not Jesus.      Jesus is greek form of the
> ...




    Veteran----the arguements presented by  sherri  are VERY CONSISTENT----
but not with the teachings of the   JESUS-----they are more in the line of the 
teachings of  Muhummad who DID insist that anyone who rejects HIS teachings 
and HIS divinity -----should be slaughtered      Pharasaical Judaism never denied 
the fact that other  "creeds"  exist-----and are part of the landscape of the planet---
As you know---the issues that pharasaical judaism rejects for ALL PEOPLE ----is  
THE SACRIFICE OF CHILDREN TO THEIR "god" "      I have never come across 
an actual comment which can be credibly attributed to Jesus ---that contradicts 
the standard  PHARISEE   POV


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Fulfilled, not erased but that's besides the point.  You, obviously in need of having your meds refilled, claimed the Old Testament was a Jewish myth. 

What does the Koran say about it, eh Gaza Sherri?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ezekiel's chariot of fire was factual ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



Before the British left Palestine, the land was British Mandate Palestine.  The British held the land in essentially a trust relationship for the indigenous people. The Balfour Declaration, which was arguably not even lawful under intl law,  as discussed in UN documents, purported to give Zionist colonists a Jewish homeland there. But, by its very own terms, the BD also provided the Jewish homeland could not violate the indigenous peoples rights in the land, the indigenous people have a right of self determination in the land. Two people given the same rights in the same land. Two solutions, they divide the land in two parts or they share the land in one state with equal rights for all. These are the only two choices that  result in a situation where international law is being complied with. 

The one state solution is where they are headed.

Whether you like it or not or whether I like it or not, is irrelevant.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I can't prove it was, you can't prove it wasn't.  Kinda makes it a moot point, don'tcha  think............


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Veteran----her deity is  ---- isa ------    not Jesus.      Jesus is greek form of the
> name  YESHUA-----which is an aramaic form of the name  YEHOSHUA.    Jesus
> was a pharisee jew living in Judea----under brutal roman occupatioin
> 
> ...



What delusions you live with!

You make up some fictitious person and accuse others of following him. 

You really need help, I think about that woman just shot at The White House because of her delusions, it could be you tomorrow. 

Please get help.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Veteran----her deity is  ---- isa ------    not Jesus.      Jesus is greek form of the
> ...



Sherri----try again------it is YOU who used the term   ISA-----and YOU who claimed 
that your  "isa"  spoke and wrote in arabic   (several centuries before arabic had an 
alphabet)     It is silly of you to talk about  "delusions"       You have no idea what a '
"DELUSION"   is------in fact---in court in order to claim a person is delusional-----you 
would have to hire  a physician to testify as such-----your opinion would not 
be worth the paper on which you scribbled your nonsense.    You need a referral?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

PS---sherri----what statement in my post do you wish to challenge as  "delusional"?
  I could teach you something about the subject


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Veteran----her deity is  ---- isa ------    not Jesus.      Jesus is greek form of the
> ...



You're telling someone they need professional help??!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2013)

The mythology making of the pro-Palestinian crowd amazes and startles the informed mind.

If what we see here is the extent of the intellectual opposition to Israel's continued existence, then the Israeli peoples' futures are bright indeed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



lol, see how literalists are, they cannot simply accept some things written, were not necessarily intended to be read as literally true. There is definitely much Symbolism in The Bible. 

Shallow minds miss out on the real meaning of what is written. 

Consider Evolution and Creation in the Bible. I believe both are true, so does my 13 year old daughter.

Consider The Life Of PI, two versions of a story were told, both true.

The Apostle Paul and the Apostle James make statements that if you sat them side by side, they contradict each other, both true. 

Wicked, I just watched it with my daughters earlier this week. Who is good and who is evil? We all are both.  And things are often not what they seem.

Truth is elusive, but always worthwhile to pursue. So many distractions  in the world lead us astray from that pursuit of Truth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Is silence when confronted with others having delusions a better response?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Isa is simply the Arabic word for Jesus, it is the name of Jesus in Arabic. 

Arab Christians call Jesus Isa.

The rest of what you wrote are lies and/or delusions.

Jesus wrote and spoke in Aramaic, everyone knows that..
\


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The mythology making of the pro-Palestinian crowd amazes and startles the informed mind.
> 
> If what we see here is the extent of the intellectual opposition to Israel's continued existence, then the Israeli peoples' futures are bright indeed.



So many words, to say nothing in them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



If that were the case I would have never responded to you.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

High time the Zionist Parasites stop suckling from the teet anyway. Obama is a piece of garbage, but Israel can kiss my ass too. They are no friend to US.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> High time the Zionist Parasites stop suckling from the teet anyway. Obama is a piece of garbage, but Israel can kiss my ass too. They are no friend to US.



High time ***** like this learn some facts, mentally ill turd - how come so many companies invest in israel, moron?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> High time the Zionist Parasites stop suckling from the teet anyway. Obama is a piece of garbage, but Israel can kiss my ass too. They are no friend to US.



Don't you have some robes to launder?  Gotta get ready for that cross burning tonight.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not really----claiming that you believe that Ezekiel rode to heaven in a chariot of fire says a lot. I guess noah was eaten by a big fish too ?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > High time the Zionist Parasites stop suckling from the teet anyway. Obama is a piece of garbage, but Israel can kiss my ass too. They are no friend to US.
> ...



Wow, you're sewper kewl. I suppose they invest because the mighty Zionist Pigs run US Foreign policy, and we serfs can be counted on at all times to take it up the ass for a country that wouldn't cross the street to take a shit on us.

Put that in your pipe and smoke it, Zion Peon.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict

For all the lemmings that have been taught history by way of Zionist Propaganda. Share it with Israel Butt-boy Sean Hannity and his equally vile friends.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Ohh, looks like DD want's a new asshole torn.  Hell, I'm still in a "morning fog", At least that way you'll have half a chance.  Let's play, give it your best shot Algernon.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

http://mearsheimer.uchicago.edu/pdfs/A0040.pdf 

You can read this for free. If that is, you can read.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


Oooooh, that stung....... though who it stung is still a mystery.  Try something a little more esoteric for you in your responses, nanny-nanny-boo-boo might still be a little out of your reach though.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> High time the Zionist Parasites stop suckling from the teet anyway. Obama is a piece of garbage, but Israel can kiss my ass too. They are no friend to US.


You have to mark a spot to kiss as you appear to be all ass.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You don't even know the difference between a Jew and a Zionist. Figure that one out and then maybe you can remove your head from your ass. No move on, Captain Ignorance.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


You must be a chameleon, dude. You're fixin to change colors. Arrividerci!!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





Ezekiel described in poetic terms----a mystical vision-----O' shallow one---


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The mythology making of the pro-Palestinian crowd amazes and startles the informed mind.
> ...



You, similar to Rush Limbaugh, describe yourself in reply to others.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > High time the Zionist Parasites stop suckling from the teet anyway. Obama is a piece of garbage, but Israel can kiss my ass too. They are no friend to US.
> ...



BB Netanyahu is a punk who has successfully hoodwinked yet more idiots into buying his tired garbage. He speaks well and spews lies for a living, just like Obama.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 5, 2013)

With everything that's going on it's good our president is on the job:



Oct 5, 12:48 PM EDT

*Obama open to name change for Washington Redskins*

By JULIE PACE
AP White House Correspondent


WASHINGTON (AP) -- President Barack Obama says he would "think about changing" the Washington Redskins' name if he owned the football team as he waded into the controversy involving a word that many consider offensive to Native Americans.

Obama, in an interview with The Associated Press, said team names such as the Redskins offend "a sizable group of people." He said that while fans get attached to the names, nostalgia may not be a good enough reason to keep them in place.

"I don't know whether our attachment to a particular name should override the real legitimate concerns that people have about these things," he said in the interview, which was conducted Friday.

An avid sports fan who roots for the Chicago Bears, Obama said he doesn't think Washington football fans are purposely trying to offend American Indians. "I don't want to detract from the wonderful Redskins fans that are here. They love their team and rightly so," he said.

But the president appeared to come down on the side of those who have sharply criticized the football team's name, noting that Indians "feel pretty strongly" about mascots and team names that depict negative stereotypes about their heritage.

The team's owner, Dan Snyder has vowed to never abandon the name.​
News from The Associated Press


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> http://mearsheimer.uchicago.edu/pdfs/A0040.pdf
> 
> You can read this for free. If that is, you can read.


It's been proven that Mearsheimer eats shit, runs rabbits and barks at the moon.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The mythology making of the pro-Palestinian crowd amazes and startles the informed mind.
> ...





I will help you-----sherri.     Jake posted  a fairly short message in which he clearly 
noted the intellectual deficiecy of your arguements-----he also noted that if you are 
an example of  'intellectual"  opposition to Israel-----ISRAEL WINS


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > http://mearsheimer.uchicago.edu/pdfs/A0040.pdf
> ...



Try reading the book rather than rely on some Zionist leaflet hidden inside your Corned Beef on Rye.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Nope, still pre-school grade comebacks.  Come on Sparky, you can do better than that.  Try really, really hard and ya might just get a gold star out of it.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> With everything that's going on it's good our president is on the job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! Not the 'Skins! Please say it ain't so!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Oooohhhh, up to Kindergarten level.  I'm proud of you.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Gold star, huh? I think he should be promoted to Grand Wizard, 1st Class.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> High time the Zionist Parasites stop suckling from the teet anyway. Obama is a piece of garbage, but Israel can kiss my ass too. They are no friend to US.


This is an example, boys and girls. Here in the Texas prairies, after a good rain, the manure piles will grow a pretty little flower that lasts for a day. We call 'em 'Turd Blossoms'.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




In general ----yes.     There are many causes of DELUSIONS----the most important 
response is an attempt to DETERMINE if what seems a  'delusion'  has an actual 
basis.    There have been cases of people who expressed ideas of persecution or 
outside threats that were considered "delusions"---that turned out to be true.   
Next is what real people call a medical history.   ---complete.    Some delusions are 
caused by dysfunction of the brain due to chemical problems----or pathologies like 
tumors or long term infections---like syphilis.     the HIV virus INVARIABLY invades 
the brain too and can cause DELUSIONS     ---Just sensory deprivation or lack of 
sleep can lead to delusions.      Sherri----do you have any idea what you are talking about?

Try not to be so stupid if you ever end up in a courtroom -----most judges tend to have 
a brain and are very PICKY about your use of  WORDS      You can play your idiot games 
with your fellow isa-respecters.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Fellows posters   (including sherri)    below is a statement made by sherri on this thread.
> 
> 
> "What would we do if outsiders came into America and started seizing and/or destroying our churches? According to your source, this uprising started when Jews seized Muslim Holy Places in Jerusalem. Its only natural people will resist their lands being stolen.
> ...





It is clear that sherri is unable to defend her silly lie


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





    I will help you,,   Sherri-----jihadist baby throat slitter shill.   

    Israel presented itself as a JEWISH HOMELAND and in that status 
    was given membership in the UN  by VOTE of its members as the 
    SOVEREIGN NATION---THE STATE OF ISRAEL 

    The fact that  Israel characterzes itself as a jewish homeland in no 
    way defines  "apartheid". or as one engaging in an international 
    crime.    Sovereign states actually do have a right to determine their 
    own policies regarding immigration and that which constitutes treason --
    etc etc.       If you insist that since Israel characterizes itself as a  
    Jewish home land----it exists CONTRARY TO INTERNATIONAL LAW----then 
    all states that characterize themselves as  "ISLAMIC"   are similarly in 
    violation      In fact any state that controls immigration in any way related 
    to land of origin --or creed or ideology is ALSO an  "APARTHEID" nation.  

   Your comment is very consistent-----it is consistent with classical  islamo nazi 
   doctrine-------"IN THE NAME OF ISA/ALLA we will not tolerate--a zionist entity"

   Shouldn't you be on a  FAST and campaign to throw Iran out of the UN?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

I swear, having fun with Gaza Sherri and her short bus crew is extremely therapeutic......


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Try explaining the difference rather than chumming tripe. If you had any clue, you wouldn't be so bloviatingly inane.

Not one of you kiddies understands anymore than the bill of goods you have been sold through American media and schools. Try expanding your horizons rather than rely on the gospel of Moses, because in your hubris you only come off like idiots or children. 

http://mearsheimer.uchicago.edu/pdfs/A0040.pdf

This one is JEWS for Justice, kids- The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict

Try educating rather attempting to put people into the neatly designed box of bigotry you have come to cherish.

Your next comeback will be more nothing. Carry on.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


Obviously you're perfected that to an art form......... But you won't get it, your own hubris is in the way.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Not to you.  But the fact is that Arabs who later called themselves Palestinians - founded the Palestinian (bowel) Movement, aligned themselves with and fought for the Nazis, then pleaded with the Nazis  (successfully) to kill as many Jews as possible, as well as non Muslims, and managed to indoctrinate and blend Arab nationalism and Islamic movements like the Muslim brotherhood with Nazism.  

This explains why Muslims and specifically Palestinians are intolerant, violent, terroristic savages with no regard for human life,  even their own.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


99.9999% of Jews are Zionists. Hence the wise words of Martin Luther King jr.  "Anti Zionism is just another name for anti Semetism".


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





   Frau Sheri,

      We both know that if the Arabs had won the 67 War we would not be talking about " International Law" which is a farce anyway. If Israel had instigated like Iraq did in the Gulf War I would obviously agree. However, that did not happen.   The Arabs NEVER accepted the " borders" YOU say never existed, Israel does not have ( and will not) accept them now. They will never give up E. Jerusalem which has their Holy Sites or allow " Right of Return".  Deal with it


----------



## Roudy (Oct 5, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> With everything that's going on it's good our president is on the job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Wow, you're sewper kewl. I suppose they invest because the mighty Zionist Pigs run US Foreign policy, and we serfs can be counted on at all times to take it up the ass for a country that wouldn't cross the street to take a shit on us.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it, Zion Peon.



Ugh, another piece of stormfront turd landing here, joining dogshit like sherri ****.  Yeah, the jews run the US, the world, they created the universe, and right now they are lining up to ass fuck you as well.  I couldn't be happier that the israelis are sucking mentally weak trash like you dry of the few pennies you have, I look forward to seeing you soon on the street corner holding a sign "needs food."  It will be a very familiar place for you.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you're sewper kewl. I suppose they invest because the mighty Zionist Pigs run US Foreign policy, and we serfs can be counted on at all times to take it up the ass for a country that wouldn't cross the street to take a shit on us.
> ...



  GREAT POST!   Sorry to keep repeating myself but keep asking the same question with NO response from the Palestinians. In " negotiating" why would Israel agree to terms that would ultimately destroy her and annex them to " palestine?" There will be no response.  Another reason why there will never be a " palestinian state"


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




   If you and I make a Legal binding agreement and I break it, LEGALLY you do not have to keep your end of the bargain.  They can have their " Palestinian State" except they are not going to have the 67 Borders they rejected according to " International Law" which it a joke anyway.   The one state solution?   lol    That is what " Right of Return" is all about. Another reason why it won't happen.  The way Abbas rants that Israelis will not be allowed inside the " palestinian state", Palestinians will never be allowed inside the " borders" that the Arabs have always rejected.  Deal with it


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you're sewper kewl. I suppose they invest because the mighty Zionist Pigs run US Foreign policy, and we serfs can be counted on at all times to take it up the ass for a country that wouldn't cross the street to take a shit on us.
> ...



Awesome retort. You have nothing but personal attacks like every other asshole stupid enough to bother trying to debate since I made my first comment. Move on, numbnuts.

The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict

http://mearsheimer.uchicago.edu/pdfs/A0040.pdf

I keep posting these links, not for you or your fellow Netenyahu cock suckers, but for people (like myself many years ago), who have begun to wonder just what the fuck we are doing in the shithole ME at all.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


You beaucoup dinky dau. You numba 10 G.I. Why you no love me , I love you too much,numba 10.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Checked both your links.....   I mean, really????  
I bet you think Israel was behind 9-11.....  
Did you get your 14 and/or your warrior rune tattoos yet?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



Palestinians made no agreement to break.

Their right of self determination in the land remains alive and it is recognized by intl legal authorities. 

East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza are lands Israel began an Occupation of in 1967.

ISRAEL has no sovereignty rights in the lands within the OPT.

Absent agreement with the Palestinians, she shall never acquire sovereignty rights in the lands a part of the OPT.

EVERY settler is an illegal settler inhabiting the land in violation of The Fourth Geneva Convention. They are all war criminals  illegally squatting on lands they have no rights to be on.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



TOO dumb to read the articles and comment on them?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2013)

Sherri continues to talk in the Echo Chamber.

Israel's right to exist.

No right of return.

Jerusalem as Jewish.  

Defensible borders.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Arab scum from Saudi Arabia were behind 9/11. You're nothing but a tool used by the usual suspects, and willingly, like a street whore sucking cock for daddy. The book I linked to is scholarly work, appropriately referenced and footneoted. You laugh because your diaper is full and it feels squishy.

Go away child.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





  They rejected their " state" in 47.  The " boundries" you speak about were never recognized by the Arabs.  The Israelis are never going to be deprived of their religious sites again.    Whenever a Pro Palestinian is asked about " negotiations" there is no answer. What was NOT accepted before 1967 Israel does NOT have to accept now. That will NOT happen.  Even the Arab Nations finally realize this and call on the PA to stop insisting on the initially rejected 67 lines with no rights to Israel's most religious sites. That will not happen.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...





> They rejected their " state" in 47.



*Not.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



You keep ignoring the fact Palestinians are the indigenous people and they have a right of self determination in the land.

They are not going anywhere.

Their numbers in all of what was formerly British Mandate Palestine exceed that of Jews there.

ISRAEL is a sinking ship, I shall enjoy watching the show and watching her sink and her Jewish inhabitants flee that sinking ship.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Oops, regressed back down to pre-school again.  No star for you.  The references are apologist collections of revisionist "history" and two political theorist scholars who live in ivory academic towers with little grasp of reality. 
Try again junior, oh and that diaper that needs changing is yours.
I am surprised you got 9-11 correct, pleasantly surprised.  See can learn something if you try.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





YES .  They could have had their " state" in 48 and before 67 . Those are the facts.   The Arabs are not going to have it all one way with Israel not getting any benefit out of " negotiations". The " palestinian state" is dead


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

The EU effective next year will fund no Israeli projects in the OPT because the settlements are unlawful. They will further give no grants to Israeli companies with operations in the OPT.

The relationship between the EU and Israel is spiralling downward, after Israel confiscated EU aid in a recent incident, and they manhandled a EU diplomat. 


EU&#8217;s relations with Israel sink to new low after aid row

"Settlements are illegal under the Fourth Geneva Convention, which bars occupying powers from moving their citizens on to war-won land, such as the Palestinian territories that Israel captured in the 1967 regional war. More than 500,000 Israeli settlers now live in those areas.EU sends $600 million (Dh2.2 billion) to Palestinians in the territories each year. That sum, which does not include money also distributed individually by the bloc&#8217;s 28 member countries, in part goes to the West Bank&#8217;s Palestinian Authority.The funds are also allocated to development and humanitarian assistance to Palestinians in the Gaza Strip, East Jerusalem and those in an area of the West Bank that falls under direct Israeli administration, known as Area C. The PA has no remit in Area C, Gaza or East Jerusalem.

The European Commission estimates that between 2001 and 2011, Israel destroyed roughly $66m of European-supported development and humanitarian projects in those territories. Much of that destruction occurred during the second Palestinian uprising, or intifada, of 2000 and Israel&#8217;s three-week war on the Gaza Strip that began in December 2008.Over the years, Israel has demolished thousands of buildings in what critics describe as a policy of driving Palestinians out of strategically important areas. In many of those cases, Israel flattened buildings for lacking permits &#8211; something that Palestinians and aid groups say are practically impossible to obtain.


The demolitions violate international law, Mr Epshtein and Israeli and international human-rights groups say. But he said diplomats felt constrained by fear of fallout with Israel in responding more vociferously to the demolitions, which have left entire communities homeless.

Several European diplomats expressed concern over Israel&#8217;s reaction to the incident last month involving the French cultural attaché in Jerusalem, Marion Fesneau-Castaing.The EU ambassador reportedly summoned the deputy general for European affairs at Israel&#8217;s foreign ministry for an explanation of the incident, during which Israeli troops confiscated about $15,000 of EU-funded tents and supplies.Witnesses said the soldiers threw stun grenades at the group of European diplomats that escorted the aid to Makhul, a village whose residents were made homeless after Israeli bulldozers levelled it earlier in the month."



EU&#x2019;s relations with Israel sink to new low after aid row | The National


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



Not true at all.

The Security Council never voted on Resolution 181, the Partition Resolution.

ISRAEL is dying, we are on our way to one state and the majority are Arab Palestinians.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




  Im not ignoring anything. Everyone knows that the Palestinians are the majority in the W. Bank,  So what?  I never said they didn't have a right to " self determination" of that land. They just aren't going to get it within the borders that they rejected.  The Jews are the majority in Israel and will always be.      Regarding your last paragraph about Israel being a sinking ship and the Jewish people leaving; That is exactly what would happen if " Right of Return" is allowed which is why it will never come  to Fruition .   Neither will the " palestinian state"


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





  Only in your " mind".  " Israel Proper" will always be the Jewish Majority; Something that will not continue if " Right of Return" is allowed.  You actually make a excellent argument for Israel not accepting it


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...


Remember what Mel sez about a Palestinian state? "In my lifetime, in my childrens lifetime and....etc"
I still believe it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



Who are you to assert what will be?

You have no ties or claims to the land.

And you ignore the fact Israel has no legitimacy as a state absent an agreement with the Palestinians that gives them the legitimacy they lack under intl law.

Palestinians never relinquished their right of self determination in any of the land formerly known as British Mandate Palestine. 

Go crawl back under your Bigotry rock, Israeli shill!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Who is Mel?

The Zionist talking dog?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Oooohhhh the irony!!!!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



We all know where Apartheid leads nations, the writing is on the Wall.

Desires of Israeli shills will not change what will be.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



You go under that rock and hold her hand, you belong together!

Every person simply does not choose to be a Zionist apologist for Israels war crimes.

Some speak out against the Occupation and its human rights abuses.

And we are going nowhere, look at BDS , that is our movement and its alive and thriving with passion and life!


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I choose is to oppose my country giving 3 billion dollars in aid every year to another country who is using that aid to commit war crimes with.
> 
> All of us do not support war crimes.
> 
> ...



That must be why you don't condemn Christian persecution that the Muslims are responsible for. " Jesus" would be so proud


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 5, 2013)

Ain't it just ever so cute the way the filthy sherrithing stalks about USMB presuming to issue orders to other posters?

It bespeaks a very desperate need to CONTROL others.......  The l'il sherithing fantasizes that she's on a mission from GOD.

I expect she's distressed that she hasn't been able to gain such control over her RL existence - so she tries to bully people into submission online......  The creature seems to imagine that she IS a god, LOL!


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Whether you like it or not there will never be a " Palestinian State" Who am I to decide what will be? Maybe you should follow your own advice you Pro Palestinian Shill !  Lying stating there are more Arabs then Israelis within the " borders" that were never recognized . They did relinquish that land. They rejected Statehood in 47 and could have had it before 67 . What stopped them, you lying Pro Palestinian Shill ?  The " Palestinian state" that THEY are demanding is DEAD . Even the Arab League recognizes it. Tell " Jesus" all about it tomorrow


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> Whether you like it or not there will never be a " Palestinian State" Who am I to decide what will be? Maybe you should follow your own advice you Pro Palestinian Shill !  Lying stating there are more Arabs then Israelis within the " borders" that were never recognized . They did relinquish that land. They rejected Statehood in 47 and could have had it before 67 . What stopped them, you lying Pro Palestinian Shill ?  The " Palestinian state" that THEY are demanding is DEAD . Even the Arab League recognizes it. Tell " Jesus" all about it tomorrow



If there will never be a State of Palestine, than there will be a bi-national state between the River and the Sea.

..which the Arabs will eventually control as they have a much higher birth rate and almost an equal population to Jews.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Whether you like it or not there will never be a " Palestinian State" Who am I to decide what will be? Maybe you should follow your own advice you Pro Palestinian Shill !  Lying stating there are more Arabs then Israelis within the " borders" that were never recognized . They did relinquish that land. They rejected Statehood in 47 and could have had it before 67 . What stopped them, you lying Pro Palestinian Shill ?  The " Palestinian state" that THEY are demanding is DEAD . Even the Arab League recognizes it. Tell " Jesus" all about it tomorrow
> ...



Not within" Israel Proper" lol that we always hear so much about. However, thank you for your input. Your point is just one more reason why " Right of Return" will never happen


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> Not within" Israel Proper" lol that we always hear so much about. However, thank you for your input. Your point is just one more reason why " Right of Return" will never happen



Right of Return will happen once the Arabs take control of the bi-national state.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Not within" Israel Proper" lol that we always hear so much about. However, thank you for your input. Your point is just one more reason why " Right of Return" will never happen
> ...



Ever hear the phrase; " NEVER AGAIN?" At least you concede that the Arabs will initiate the War like they have done in every other war. " Taking control" of the " bi National State" that will never exist. Read SLOWLY .  Within " Israel Proper" there will always be a Jewish Majority


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



What the Palestinians are doing is simply struggling to survive, enduring Occupation, and resisting Occupation as that is the human way of living our lives.

Injustice always has its days and an end, so it will be in Palestine.

Living is success, continuing to exist every single day living under Occupation is victory for Palestinians. 

Occupations always fail in the ME, the Occupation in Palestine is no different than any of the others.

And this is not about Jews and your eternal victim identity, get over yourself, the rest of us are fed up with it.

READ SLOWLY,  IT IS NOT ABOUT YOU, JEW, GET OVER YOURSELF!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


God are you delusional......  I'm a Zionist apologist........ 

Surmayye a'raasac.

BDS?
Burning Ddong-go-mong Sensation?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...





  READ THE ABOVE;   THIS IS NOT ABOUT YOU, JEW!!   TALK ABOUT THE ANTI SEMETIC HATE, BIGOTRY, AND RACISM!  YES, THIS IS WHAT "jesus" taught her

   This is about the Jewish people having a Homeland the way you feel the Palestinians are entitled to have one.


    The Palestinians had two chances for their " homeland" and blew it. Their goal was to destroy the Jewish State instead.  Even now, they can have it.  However, Israel is NOT going to go back to the 67 Borders that THE ARABS THEMSELVES REJECTED YOU HATE MONGER !


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



You're arguing with an anti-Semite who hides behind religion and is with a group who has shifted their laudable focus from what it once represented into an anti-Semitic organization.


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





"Laudible Focus?"



What was that?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Frau Sherri is certainly a hoot!!!  Imagine her calling someone a shill when she is the one who is on either the forums or digging up stuff from her own bigoted sites 24/7,  Maybe Frau Sherri should leave her house once in the while and get some fresh air.  And, Frau Sherri, Israel is certainly a state and doesn't need your or anyone's else approval to exist.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...


Boycott-Divestment-Sanctions, a movement used to end Apartheid in South Africa.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You keep ignoring the fact Palestinians are the indigenous people and they have a right of self determination in the land.



Another perfect example of this lying, stupid, weak, lowlife turd whose death can't come fast enough.  **** whore, the vast majority of the arabs immigrated from other arab nations, just like arafat who came from egypt.  Whore, why do you lie so much?

What I do like to laugh about, is how Israel has defeated its arab enemies over and over, and ***** like this who keep claiming Israel will disappear today are no different than the dogshit I saw saying the same thing in the mid-60s, they bitch and moan, but when israel keeps winning, these turds just vanish.

Sherri skank, you're a fly-by-night, anti-semitic $2 whore failed "attorney" whose best option in life is to martyr yourself in a suicide bombing attack somewhere in pakistan with the rest of the feces.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 5, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Ain't it just ever so cute the way the filthy sherrithing stalks about USMB presuming to issue orders to other posters?
> 
> It bespeaks a very desperate need to CONTROL others.......  The l'il sherithing fantasizes that she's on a mission from GOD.
> 
> I expect she's distressed that she hasn't been able to gain such control over her RL existence - so she tries to bully people into submission online......  The creature seems to imagine that she IS a god, LOL!



When you're whole life has been a complete failure, and all you have is The Jew to blame for your own failings and misery, it is not a surprise that an animal turd like sherri scumbag resides here spewing anti-semitic bile.  What is a surprise is that the mods allow this lowlife to remain.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Right of Return will happen once the Arabs take control of the bi-national state.



Good luck trying to create a "bi-national" state in my lifetime, or my great grandchildren's...will never happen, and the world has now grown wise to the totalitarian sickness that is the arab muslim desire and goal to conquer the world.

In 2013 there are 500 million arab muslims in the mideast.

By 2020, there will be a whole lot fewer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2013)

> ISRAEL is a sinking ship, I shall enjoy watching the show and watching her sink and her Jewish inhabitants flee that sinking ship.



The ship of state is buoyant and vibrant.  The Palestinians are people afloat on rafts.

That is a much better analogy.

The other Islamic states, Arab and Turk and Persian, are more afraid of Iran and Syria, rightfully so, than Israel.

Perhaps the UN should offer an island in the Pacific or the North West Territory in Canada or somewhere (maybe Alabama) as a homeland for them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > ISRAEL is a sinking ship, I shall enjoy watching the show and watching her sink and her Jewish inhabitants flee that sinking ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cyprus...... 

Tanna Island.......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



AND it shall be a force in ending Apartheid in Palestine,  too!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > ISRAEL is a sinking ship, I shall enjoy watching the show and watching her sink and her Jewish inhabitants flee that sinking ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, dream on, dream your Zionist dreams of more lands and conquests, and I shall watch what God has in store for the Zionists who have chosen to live by the sword!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > ISRAEL is a sinking ship, I shall enjoy watching the show and watching her sink and her Jewish inhabitants flee that sinking ship.
> ...



lol, dream on!


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 5, 2013)

"I shall enjoy watching the show and watching her sink and her Jewish inhabitants flee that sinking ship."

It's funny, isn't it, that this self-proclaimed 'follower of Jesus' can't refrain from gloating over the idea of other human beings suffering - IF they are Jews.  Does ANYONE think Jesus taught his followers to hold such attitudes?

That kind of attitude - *enjoying* the suffering of others - does not bode well for the future of 'Christianity', at least not that version being pimped here by the perennially self-righteous sherrithing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 5, 2013)

Still, our government remains shutdown, and no US aid to Israel!

Good job, Congress!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 6, 2013)

dream on, Sherri!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

My dream is reality, no federal aid has made it to Israel.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My dream is reality, no federal aid has made it to Israel.



My dream is reality; There will never be a " Palestinian state "


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > My dream is reality, no federal aid has made it to Israel.
> ...



Are you God?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No 67 Borders that were never accepted by the Arabs in the first place which include Israel's Holy Sites and no " Right of Return"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...



Who are you to make these decisions?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> proudveteran06 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Israel has the right to decide her fate which obviously include the Right to their Holy Sites, not accepting borders which were NEVER accepted under" international Law"  and to have a Jewish Majority which would obviously do away with the Palestinian demand of " Right of Return"


----------



## proudveteran06 (Oct 6, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > proudveteran06 said:
> ...





MHunterB MHunterB is offline 


Ain't it just ever so cute the way the filthy sherrithing stalks about USMB presuming to issue orders to other posters?

It bespeaks a very desperate need to CONTROL others....... The l'il sherithing fantasizes that she's on a mission from GOD.

I expect she's distressed that she hasn't been able to gain such control over her RL existence - so she tries to bully people into submission online...... The creature seems to imagine that she IS a god, LOL!  


RIGHT ON!!!!!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 6, 2013)

Couple points after reading more of this thread, including the first few pages.

First, if Israel were the almighty bastion of success you Zio-shills claim, they wouldn't need Big Brother to cover their asses. Fact.

Second, I haven't been around here long, and I can take the attack tactics of the gang of idiots sucking Zionist cock, but still am rather amazed at the shrill vitriol thrown at the person who started this thread. However I understand it, because there can be no talk of the Israel/Palestine issue unless you are willing to eat Jewish feces and ask for seconds. This is standard operating procedure and absolute proof that the zionist have all of you by the little acorns in your nutsacks.

You gang up like the Jewish bullies of Israel, spitting on and mocking any non-jew, or any unwilling to treat them like The Chosen of SHOAH. So impressive, especially those pissants who cannot discuss the subject, but can only throw tantrums. 

I hope other subjects on this board offer a more substantive adversarial engagement, because the Zoinists are quite pathetic.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Couple points after reading more of this thread, including the first few pages.



You're too fucking stupid to offer any thoughts on anything, moron.



> First, if Israel were the almighty bastion of success you Zio-shills claim, they wouldn't need Big Brother to cover their asses. Fact.



500 million arabs muslim turds, plus 80 million persian muslim dogs, loaded with trillions in petro dollars, aligned against 4 million jews, armed to the teeth by their sugar daddies russia and china - and a **** like you is complaining that those 4 million jews get some help from the US?  You sound like the sort of moron who if you can't fight the other guy with both of his hands tied behind his back, claims "its not a fair fight."  Yes, you're fucking stupid, and like sherri ****, likely mentally ill as most jew-hating scumbags are.



> Second, I haven't been around here long,



Hopefully, you won't be, dogshit.



> and I can take the attack tactics of the gang of idiots sucking Zionist cock, but still am rather amazed at the shrill vitriol thrown at the person who started this thread.



Sherri whore says israel will be destroyed, and you don't expect jews and israel supporters to get hostile?  How about a chinese comes up to you and says the US will vanish in a few years?  How would you react, idiot asshole?  You're a weak-minded failure, a trolling turd like sherri the whore - who no doubt spreads her legs for every arab muslim she meets on the street, or anywhere else.  The world will be a much better place when ***** like you leave it, and hopefully very soon.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 6, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> You're too fucking stupid to offer any thoughts on anything, moron.



That's really all you have when the rubber meets the road. Among the gang of useful idiots in this discussion, you rank high. Pat yourself on the back if you can get your hand out of BB's underpants.

Move on child and let the adults have the room.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> That's really all you have when the rubber meets the road. Among the gang of useful idiots in this discussion, you rank high. Pat yourself on the back if you can get your hand out of BB's underpants. Move on child and let the adults have the room.



Of course, the mentally ill scumbag ignores my points in the last post, why would a turd like this address the fact that 4 million jews are standing up to 500 million arab muslims when they lack the brains to do so?  This **** is probably on welfare/food stamps, which makes its complaining about subsidies to Israel that much more hilarious.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Couple points after reading more of this thread, including the first few pages.
> 
> First, if Israel were the almighty bastion of success you Zio-shills claim, they wouldn't need Big Brother to cover their asses. Fact.
> 
> ...



And I bet you think you're being unbiased.    What you obviously don't understand is you read just like the White Supremacists, the Nation, Hamas, Hezbollah and the Phyneas Priesthood, all hate organizations.  So you're either one of them reading out of their play books or you're simply a willing dupe.  No one that I know of disavows the fact there are radical Zionists just like no one claims there are not radical Muslims and radical Christians.  Unlike you and the OP we know it's not the majority and we don't buy into the propaganda used by Israels enemies to undermine Israel and open the way for their destruction.
Given what you just posted the only child here throwing tantrums is you.  Oh and check out Sherri's Facebook........ she's not what she claims to be here. 
Now go wipe your nose, have your momma change your diaper and take a nap.  
Oh and I'm not a Jew.   Got that one wrong, didn't ya.  
Matter of fact I live in an occupied land where my people were slaughtered, driven from their homes, starved and downtrodden, it's called America.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Considering it is now an unknowing disinformation/propaganda outlet of radical Islamists you could be right though at this time the chances are pretty slim.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 6, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Matter of fact I live in an occupied land where my people were slaughtered, driven from their homes, starved and downtrodden, it's called America.



Dear Indian,

 War is hell and the Europeans were the more evolved race, using superior weaponry and fighting tactics. Having said that, once they overthrew the indigenous tribes and signed treaties and made promises, and then reneged, or slaughtered innocents (Wounded Knee), they became unscrupulous and men of ill repute, scumbags, if you prefer.

You won't get me to stand up those who did that, but you lost and the Europeans won. Israel, on the other hand was stolen and given to the Zionists by the might of others. Not applicable.

The rest of your post is just so much trash. Grow up, and stop comparing the plight of the American Indian to the brutes in yarmulkes.

Sincerely,

White Devil


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Matter of fact I live in an occupied land where my people were slaughtered, driven from their homes, starved and downtrodden, it's called America.
> ...


Dayam do you know how to rationalize.   
Oh and read your own tripe Sparkett, could you possibly be any more petulant?   Again, don't you have a book burning to attend?  
Oh and you are anything but a critical thinker, it shows Adolph, it's painfully obvious so stop pretending you're an adult, none of us are buying it.

And you're right, the Jews are not treating the Arabs anywhere near as badly as you white devils treated my ancestors, so it's not a fair comparison.........


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 6, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Try reading what people write, rather than filter it through your little boy hurts feelings, because you make no sense, and once again have nothing but ad hominem nonsense.

BTW, I did find Sherri's FB page. Please tell me just what it is there that should could cause such outrage, because all I saw was a bunch of family photos and one link to a reasonable thought on Jesus and Palestine.

You people here are extremely nasty; a sign of living an unhappy unfulfilled life. Change your life and maybe you'll have less concern about insulting others.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


Dig deeper.
And boy do you have projection down to a science.  The difference between us is you're some clueless moron off the street who will buy into any thing that fit's you current paradigm, right now that's Islamic and white supremacist propaganda.  Part of my job was knowing all the terrorist organizations, their inner workings and world wide connections/affiliates.  Guess who knows more about this than you do.........  But keep posting Sparkett, it's a laugh a minute.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 6, 2013)

> You gang up like the Jewish bullies of Israel, spitting on and mocking any non-jew, or any unwilling to treat them like The Chosen of SHOAH. So impressive, especially those pissants who cannot discuss the subject, but can only throw tantrums.



Anti Semetism, never leave home without it. LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 6, 2013)

Rhode: 





> 500 million arabs muslim turds, plus 80 million persian muslim dogs, loaded with trillions in petro dollars, aligned against 4 million jews, armed to the teeth by their sugar daddies russia and china - and a **** like you is complaining that those 4 million jews get some help from the US? You sound like the sort of moron who if you can't fight the other guy with both of his hands tied behind his back, claims "its not a fair fight." Yes, you're fucking stupid, and like sherri ****, likely mentally ill as most jew-hating scumbags are.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 6, 2013)

I love the echo chamber on this subject. Ten years ago I was right there with you, championing Israel at every opportunity. Then a funny thing happened, I began to wonder if my blindly following the Zionist line was perhaps misguided, so I started to look deeper and what I found was complex and not nearly as simple as I once thought.

Upon learning the full history(beyond the cheerleading neocons) of the creation of Israel, I found myself troubled and so wanted to explore the subject in depth with others and that's where the real horror showed itself. See, what I found was exactly what I find here in this miserable excuse for a discussion board, that not a single mention could be made of the wrongs of Zionists without the hammer coming down from all quarters, loaded with buzz words and catch phrases attempting to link my thoughts to those of neo nazis or real Nazis. This is how it all goes, do your best to insult and destroy the character of the person with whom you disagree, rather than open up that can of worms known as the truth.

I don't know what the answer is to ME peace, nor how to actually develop a two state solution and terrorists on all sides need to be condemned. I know this much, that so long as the USA has a plurality of citizens who will blindly wear the Zion emblem next to or even above the stars and stripes, there will NEVER be a real honest discussion of what the Israelis have done to make the situation worse. Further, this mindless kind of kinship is what has wrought every single American War since WW2, and if you don't understand why that is, study WW2 and post WW2 history rather than more name calling. On the subject of name calling, I am actually somewhat shocked to have seen some of the callous, vile garbage I have read here, especially in the first few pages. Some of you people have serious issues.

And read this book- [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-Lobby-U-S-Foreign-Policy/dp/0374531501]The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy: John J. Mearsheimer, Stephen M. Walt: 9780374531508: Amazon.com: Books[/ame] It should be part of the curriculum of every high school senior in America.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Stop US military Aid to Israel!

By Gene St. Onge*(Contact)

PETITION STATEMENTStop illegal, immoral, and destructive US military aid to Israel. Keep our tax dollars home where they are desperately needed for social programs and to reduce the debt.



MoveOn Petitions - Stop US military Aid to Israel!


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 6, 2013)

It's amusing how all the 'anti-Zionists' sooner or later arrive at quoting Nazi/Tzarist propaganda memes.......not to mention their support for very left-wing organizations (MoveOn).

I call it the 'dark side of the moon', that place where left wing and right wing alike slither out from under their rocks to get their rocks off repeating ancient slanders against Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> I love the echo chamber on this subject. Ten years ago I was right there with you, championing Israel at every opportunity. Then a funny thing happened, I began to wonder if my blindly following the Zionist line was perhaps misguided, so I started to look deeper and what I found was complex and not nearly as simple as I once thought.
> 
> Upon learning the full history(beyond the cheerleading neocons) of the creation of Israel, I found myself troubled and so wanted to explore the subject in depth with others and that's where the real horror showed itself. See, what I found was exactly what I find here in this miserable excuse for a discussion board, that not a single mention could be made of the wrongs of Zionists without the hammer coming down from all quarters, loaded with buzz words and catch phrases attempting to link my thoughts to those of neo nazis or real Nazis. This is how it all goes, do your best to insult and destroy the character of the person with whom you disagree, rather than open up that can of worms known as the truth.
> 
> ...


Yeah?  And when will there be an honest discussion of who Arabs are and what they have done?  

Here's a little insight: Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage

Sure sure, very believable.  Why are are IslamoNazi terrorist supporters also scam artists?  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > You're too fucking stupid to offer any thoughts on anything, moron.
> ...


And how do you manage type posts on this board while massaging Hamas' balls?  LOL


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 6, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yeah?  And when will there be an honest discussion of who Arabs are and what they have done?
> 
> Here's a little insight: Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage
> 
> Sure sure, very believable.  Why are are IslamoNazi terrorist supporters also scam artists?  LOL



The discussions are about nothing but the filthy Arabs. There are two out of how many (20 or 30?) in this discussion talking about the non Arabs and their responsibility in the issue.

Try reading the book I linked. The authors had unimpeachable reputations until they decided to slaughter the sacred cow, imagine that. Or, keep your head in the sand, posting stupid pictures and offering not a single non-Zion thought. Your choice, Keanu.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Ten years ago I was right there with you, championing Israel at every opportunity. Then a funny thing happened, I began to wonder if my blindly following the Zionist line was perhaps misguided, so I started to look deeper and what I found was complex and not nearly as simple as I once thought.



And everyone believes you, like you have a friend who's jewish, or dated one like 20 years ago, so now your asshole opinions are credible. 



> Upon learning the full history(beyond the cheerleading neocons) of the creation of Israel, I found myself troubled and so wanted to explore the subject in depth



Like how, ****?  The jews were expelled from arab muslim countries, while most of the arab muslims in the west bank/gaza came voluntarily from egypt, jordan and syria for economic reasons.  That is an historical fact, undisputed by all.  

The fact that the arab muslims have destroyed every other civilization in the mideast, and are oppressing/crushing every other minority: kurds, assyrians, chaldeans, coptics, maronites, orthodox christians, is also proof that the arab muslim's goal is world conquest.  First expel all non-muslims from the mideast, the emigrate in large numbers to non-muslim countries, and through birth rates take over those countries - until the entire planet is muslim.  Stupid people like you may not see the plan, but the rest of us do.  Israel is simply the front line in the war against this islamic conquest.  Like how the muslims are slaughtering christians in gaza and egypt, shit bag?  Is that the jews fault too, moron?



> not a single mention could be made of the wrongs of Zionists without the hammer coming down from all quarters



Name one action israelis have taken that was not a reaction to arab muslim attacks, such as checkpoints, the wall, occupation of the west bank, etc.



> there will NEVER be a real honest discussion of what the Israelis have done to make the situation worse.



Tell us what they have done, and provide facts, idiot.  Then tell us what have the arab muslims done to make the situation better.

This book is a whole lot more valuable:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Arab-Lobby-Invisible-Undermines/dp/0061725978/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381090175&sr=8-1&keywords=the+arab+lobby]The Arab Lobby: The Invisible Alliance That Undermines America's Interests in the Middle East: Mitchell Bard: 9780061725975: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm going to spare the people of this board with having to continue to read your tailer park vocabulary and just quote this- 



rhodescholar said:


> This book is a whole lot more valuable:
> 
> The Arab Lobby: The Invisible Alliance That Undermines America's Interests in the Middle East: Mitchell Bard: 9780061725975: Amazon.com: Books



Written by AIPAC member in good standing, Mitchell Bard. A bullshit transparent attempt to compare oil interests with Zionists. Nipples and oranges. The book I linked was written by Journalists unaffiliated with any lobbying group.

*XXXXXXX*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Stop US military Aid to Israel!
> 
> By Gene St. Onge*(Contact)
> 
> ...



Israel claims to be a successful and prosperous country.

So, why are they still on welfare?


----------



## Desperado (Oct 6, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel claims to be a successful and prosperous country.
> 
> So, why are they still on welfare?


Excellent Question,  waiting to see the  responses.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 6, 2013)

Desperado said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel claims to be a successful and prosperous country.
> ...



God promised it to them in the OT.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2013)

More than  300 replies to OP of this one thread---the overwhelming majority 
expressing joy at what the perverse isa-respecters hope is a tragedy for 
Israel------So sad---the perverted jihadist pigs have so little to either interest 
or delight them other than     SCHADENFREUDE  ---and that elusive dream----
the>>>  THE BIG CATHOUSE IN THE SKY


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> I love the echo chamber on this subject. Ten years ago I was right there with you, championing Israel at every opportunity. Then a funny thing happened, I began to wonder if my blindly following the Zionist line was perhaps misguided, so I started to look deeper and what I found was complex and not nearly as simple as I once thought.
> 
> Upon learning the full history(beyond the cheerleading neocons) of the creation of Israel, I found myself troubled and so wanted to explore the subject in depth with others and that's where the real horror showed itself. See, what I found was exactly what I find here in this miserable excuse for a discussion board, that not a single mention could be made of the wrongs of Zionists without the hammer coming down from all quarters, loaded with buzz words and catch phrases attempting to link my thoughts to those of neo nazis or real Nazis. This is how it all goes, do your best to insult and destroy the character of the person with whom you disagree, rather than open up that can of worms known as the truth.
> 
> ...



Part of what you posted is the first honest thing you've said so far.  I know for a fact that Israel is no saint, more so than you could ever know.  I also know our hands are anything but clean just as I know what's happening on the other side.  Given who and what is involved on a global level and how they play the game I'll personally excuse some excesses on our and our allies part.  
One thing everyone here should know is the Palestinian issue is simply one aspect of the game, they're pawns used by their supposed allies and supporters mostly to generate ill will around the world, especially among their own people, for Israel and the US.  They will not stop at just halting the Zionists and anyone who thinks otherwise is fooling themselves.   
If you think this is the only play ground where this is happening you're kidding yourselves.  In the wide global game of power we're all pawns, we're all expendable.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Written by AIPAC member.



The requisite "attack the messenger" because we're mentally ill, stupid, and cannot address facts.  Yes, you ARE that fucking stupid, **** moron asshole.

Arab lobby facts:

Arab lobby in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"In the wake of 9/11, Saudi Arabia hired the lobbying firms Patton Boggs and Qorvis, paying $14 million a year.[10][11]

Lobby fees paid by Arab governments to individual firms "commonly" reach levels of $50,000 and above. In 2009 alone the United Arab Emirates spent $5.3 million, as the Emirates were seeking nuclear technology. In 2009 Morocco spent $3 million and Algeria spent $600,000 on Washington, D.C. lobbyists, and Turkey spent $1.7 million. According to Howard Marlowe, president of the American League of Lobbyists, &#8220;These kinds of regimes have a lot of money at their disposal, and that&#8217;s a great attraction."

*XXXXXXX*


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Israel claims to be a successful and prosperous country.So, why are they still on welfare?



Welfare from who, scumbag?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

rhodescholar said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Israel claims to be a successful and prosperous country.So, why are they still on welfare?
> ...



They are a welfare recipient of the USA, getting over 3 billion dollars annually in welfare from US taxpayers.

But zero yet for the year that started October 1.

Great news, that last part!


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They are a welfare recipient of the USA, getting over 3 billion dollars annually in welfare from US taxpayers.



*XXXXXXX* can't stop lying:

Economy of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"In the past few years there has been an unprecedented inflow of foreign investment in Israel, as companies that formerly shunned the Israeli market now see its potential contribution to their global strategies."

Israel's GDP is $245 Billion, therefore US aid of ~ $3 bb is 1%, hardly "welfare."

So let's look at some of sherri's *XXXXXXX* friends:

Iran cuts Hamas funding over Syria - Telegraph

"Iran gave Hamas an estimated £13-15 million a month after its victory in the 2006 Palestinian legislative elections - * enough to cover its governing budget*, said Dr Adnan Abu Amer, assistant professor of political science at Gaza City's Ummah University."

So we see that US aid to israel is barely 1% of GDP, while iran covers hamas' ENTIRE BUDGET.

*XXXXXXX*


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> I love the echo chamber on this subject. Ten years ago I was right there with you, championing Israel at every opportunity. Then a funny thing happened, I began to wonder if my blindly following the Zionist line was perhaps misguided, so I started to look deeper and what I found was complex and not nearly as simple as I once thought.
> 
> Upon learning the full history(beyond the cheerleading neocons) of the creation of Israel, I found myself troubled and so wanted to explore the subject in depth with others and that's where the real horror showed itself. See, what I found was exactly what I find here in this miserable excuse for a discussion board, that not a single mention could be made of the wrongs of Zionists without the hammer coming down from all quarters, loaded with buzz words and catch phrases attempting to link my thoughts to those of neo nazis or real Nazis. This is how it all goes, do your best to insult and destroy the character of the person with whom you disagree, rather than open up that can of worms known as the truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > I love the echo chamber on this subject. Ten years ago I was right there with you, championing Israel at every opportunity. Then a funny thing happened, I began to wonder if my blindly following the Zionist line was perhaps misguided, so I started to look deeper and what I found was complex and not nearly as simple as I once thought.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Fact is this, we still have a government shutdown and no aid to Israel this year.

Coming up in Congress is another battle,  over the debt limit.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Fact is this, we still have a government shutdown and no aid to Israel this year.
> 
> Coming up in Congress is another battle,  over the debt limit.




Fact is-----Israel survived before it ever got a dime in military aid 
from the USA      but the people of ARAB MUSLIM  GAZA  have never
 lived WITHOUT aid from the USA.   Ancient Gaza was self sustaining


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Fact is this, we still have a government shutdown and no aid to Israel this year.
> 
> Coming up in Congress is another battle,  over the debt limit.


Still rooting against the U.S., I see. Your welfare check is in jeopardy and you want to see the U.S crash.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is this, we still have a government shutdown and no aid to Israel this year.
> ...



You really should read the posts, I already addressed the fact I do not get a welfare check. And if you had any knowledge about the subject, you would know welfare was largely done away with many years ago. 

And, one more point, if the shutdown was hurting me, why would I be supporting it? They say Congress is even about to pass a bill making pay federal employees have not been receiving payable retroactively once the budget issues are worked out.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is this, we still have a government shutdown and no aid to Israel this year.
> ...



Sounds like you are saying Israel does not need more US welfare.

Fine with me.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


*Say what?*  This is a year old article. It's even a lot higher today. Mary Jane will shrink your brain.


Federal welfare spending has grown by 32 percent over the past four years, fattened by President Obamas stimulus spending and swelled by a growing number of Americans whose recession-depleted incomes now qualify them for public assistance, according to numbers released Thursday.

Federal spending on more than 80 low-income assistance programs reached $746 billion in 2011, and state spending on those programs brought the total to $1.03 trillion, according to figures from the Congressional Research Service and the Senate Budget Committee.

That makes welfare the single biggest chunk of federal spending  topping Social Security and basic defense spending.


Welfare spending jumps 32% during Obama's presidency - Washington Times


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, when I worked for the state human services department while in law school, welfare referred to a certain type of check, called AFDC, and that has largely been eliminated. That is what welfare meant.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Well, when I worked for the state human services department while in law school, welfare referred to a certain type of check, called AFDC, and that has largely been eliminated. That is what welfare meant.


They have a new medium called "television" and the other day there were stories on the Tee Vee about WELFARE and how it has jumped 41% under Obonga. You're probably thinking of ACDC the musical group.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 6, 2013)

AFDC stood for for Aid To Families with Dependent Children.

And I do not watch Fox News, God knows what they consider welfare.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AFDC stood for for Aid To Families with Dependent Children.
> 
> And I do not watch Fox News, God knows what they consider welfare.


I was watching it on Al Jizeera, FYI.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is this, we still have a government shutdown and no aid to Israel this year.
> ...



The US is going to crash because we have too many leaches sucking the life out of our economy.

None of the real problems are being addressed.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Fact is this, we still have a government shutdown and no aid to Israel this year.
> 
> Coming up in Congress is another battle,  over the debt limit.


Fact is, this "aid" is merely symbolic and has little effect on the welfare of Israel.  As we can see.


----------



## theliq (Oct 7, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is this, we still have a government shutdown and no aid to Israel this year.
> ...



If that's true,then Israel should not accept "AID" from the US taxpayers or anyone else for that matter?????steve


----------



## Roudy (Oct 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


I'd be all fine with that one, in fact I think its a great idea.  But that won't close the matter will it?   

Next we'll hear whining about "why is the USA allies with Israel anyhow?"  So you see, it never ends. Behind this transparent guise, it boils down to one thing...ANTI SEMETISM.  

This whole "anti Zionism"  is just a big charade for Jew haters to vent their hate, which is why Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. correctly said it many years ago, "when people speak of being anti Zionism, you're talking anti Semetism". 

Which is why the US aid to Israel won't stop, ever.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 7, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> ONE-CENT  MORON----there is nothing INNOVATIVE about your comments-----
> I came into contact with your filth as a child----LONG AGO-----in the islamo nazi
> pig-----literature-----stuff written long before world war II-----during world war II ---
> and shortly after world war II-----by escaped nazi murdering dogs ---who resided in
> ...



Your righteous indignation falls on deaf ears. I am no longer interested in hearing from the Jewish Peanut Gallery that people such as yourself call home. I really don't give a flying fuck if you believe me, what I wrote is true. I only respond to your pathetic little diatribe because this is an open discussion board, and others who may be in the same boat I was many years ago, don't need to be intimidated by JDL Hit Men whose only charge is to silence discussion. 

Save the Adolf garbage for the next SPLC/AIPAC banquet. Your silly Marathon Man dialog is worn out.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ONE-CENT  MORON----there is nothing INNOVATIVE about your comments-----
> ...




  You have,,   AGAIN ,    said    NOTHING new.     However---I am fascinated by your 
  phrase     "JDL  HITMEN"   who you claim   "intimidate"  or,,  at least,  TRY to 
  intimidate you.      Do you have a basis for your assertion.    one cent moron???


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 7, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



This thread was started as a place to discuss the inability of Israel to stand on its own two feet without Big Bro USA, and of course the discussion broadened into why we even support Israel. You and your ilk cannot even have this discussion without throwing out loaded words and accusations of nazi sympathies. What more basis do I need?

I have to admit, the phrase "One Cent Moron" does have a certain panache. Very stylish.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 7, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 7, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 7, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 7, 2013)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 7, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 7, 2013)

Interesting:  I thought the l'il sherriliar was against racism?  Yet there she was, cheering on the clown with its nonsense about the SPLC......the ONLY people who pretend the SPLC is 'Zionist' are right-wing Nazi-sucking scum.

The SPLC bankrupted the 'Klan' of at least one Southern state:  I can't imagine any decent person being against the SPLC.

I've mentioned before that the cause of the Palestinians is very ill served by its advocates snuggling up to Nazis and other racists.  If racism is so very evil, as the pious pro-Palestinians proclaim - why do they not chase the Nazi racists from their midst?

The persistent refusal to even notice the Nazis are there is hypocrisy enough to impel many people to distrust EVERY word in support of the Palestinian cause.  I think it's very sad indeed......


----------



## theliq (Oct 7, 2013)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Well Roudy,I certainly am not ANTI SEMETIC in any way,what American tax payers/Government do with their money is up to them....it's their Money.

But I would point out a few truths....since 1949 the American Tax Payer has given over $14 Trillion(close to the US current deficit) in "AID" to Israel!!!!!!!!!!!! and rising,this is an enormous amount of money to a country with a population of appox 12 million today,obviously a much smaller population during the interceding years.

Today the American Tax Payer is giving Israel over $8.5 Million per day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!much of it for Arms (of which 25% is for Israeli manufactures,of which the Israelis export world wide)

The American public are generally ignorant of the enormity of the money given to Israel.....but Israel have gotten much more that the $14 Trillion from countries like Germany(Who are still paying Israel War Reparation after 60 years!!!!!)

As I have clearly stated I believe in a free and peaceful Palestine and Israel......one of the very few on here I may add.

It would after all this time be more prudent,to bring a negotiated settlement to the Pal/Is schism and move forward to a happier time for both these Traumatized peoples.

I really dislike this Anti Semetic one liner which a lot of Pro Israeli folk seem to enjoy using...but the most Anti Semetic prose on here is blatently used against the Semetic Palestinians.

Anti-Semitism(A Nasty Form of Racism) in all it's forms is BOLLOCKS.steve

By the way Anti Zionism is Not Anti Jew/Semetic at all......Dr King(Wonderful Man he was..RIP)was not correct in everything he said.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 7, 2013)

"The American public are generally ignorant of the enormity of the money given to Israel.....but Israel have gotten much more that the $14 Trillion from countries like Germany(Who are still paying Israel War Reparation after 60 years!!!!!)"

So, Steve - how much would 6 million dead Aussies be?  Attempting to redress a grievous wrong is not 'foreign aid'.  In fact, it smacks of Jew-hatred to even bring up the topic of reparations in the context of such a discussion.

The German people CHOSE to make reparations - nobody forced 'em to.  And that is NOT at all anything to do with 'foreign aid'.  

The fact is, both the Koreas and China *should* be getting reparations from Japan for the wanton destruction and the slavery inflicted upon thousands of their citizens.  And yes, the Aussies might be owed some 'reps' as well since I think some Aussies had property confiscated by the invading Japanese?

Why the US hasn't suggested to the Japanese that they try to 'settle up' with our other ally S Korea, I don't know.  There were over 50,000 Korean women kidnapped from their homes and subjected to years of rape by Japanese troops - that is a disgrace which Japan has not chosen to admit, let alone seek to address.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> "The American public are generally ignorant of the enormity of the money given to Israel.....but Israel have gotten much more that the $14 Trillion from countries like Germany(Who are still paying Israel War Reparation after 60 years!!!!!)"
> 
> So, Steve - how much would 6 million dead Aussies be?  Attempting to redress a grievous wrong is not 'foreign aid'.  In fact, it smacks of Jew-hatred to even bring up the topic of reparations in the context of such a discussion.
> 
> ...


We have heard others just like Stevie talking about the "trillions" Israel got from the U.S.  I think they all read that from the same site.  Meanwhile, previously on another forum someone had figured out that the American taxpayers only pays $3 a year for Israel.  I doubt that most people would complain about that $3.  The U.S. has given so much money to people who hate us, but some posters are so obsessed with Israel that they overlook that.  I wonder if Stevie can tell us what it is costing his country for all the Shiites who are emigrating there from Pakistan because they are tired of all the car and suicide bombings by the Sunnis.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 7, 2013)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


No you're not anti semetic.  You just posted lie after lie, focusing mainly on Israel and the Jews, while totally ignoring the money we send to Arabs and Muslims who do nothing but spit in our faces and plot to kill Americans. 

Anti Zionism simply means that Jews should not be allowed to have their own Jewish state in the homeland of their ancestors.  And Dr. King was spot on with that one.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 7, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "The American public are generally ignorant of the enormity of the money given to Israel.....but Israel have gotten much more that the $14 Trillion from countries like Germany(Who are still paying Israel War Reparation after 60 years!!!!!)"
> ...


Yup, they make the most asinine, idiotic, ignorant claims.


----------



## theliq (Oct 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Look Roudy,this thread is about US ceasing payments to Israel...everything I wrote is factual that you wish not to accept the facts is up to you but facts they are.

We don't have many Pakistanis coming here,Iraqis yes,Sri Lankans yes,Iranians some,plus many other war torn places.I will try to check out the cost but remembering most of the Iraqis coming here,like those going to the US,put their lives on the line to help Australia(and the US during the Gulf and Iraqi Wars,we are not a country that turn our backs on people that have helped our Military at great cost to themselves,and neither do the US).

I take exception to being called Asinine,Idiotic or Ignorant...I may have a view point different to you but we can be civil.

Stop being so sensitive,we are just talking to each other.steve and I don't lie,I have NO need to


----------



## theliq (Oct 8, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> "The American public are generally ignorant of the enormity of the money given to Israel.....but Israel have gotten much more that the $14 Trillion from countries like Germany(Who are still paying Israel War Reparation after 60 years!!!!!)"
> 
> So, Steve - how much would 6 million dead Aussies be?  Attempting to redress a grievous wrong is not 'foreign aid'.  In fact, it smacks of Jew-hatred to even bring up the topic of reparations in the context of such a discussion.
> 
> ...



Marg you know I had no intent to infer ANY DISRESPECT to the horrendous deaths of Jews at the hands of the Beastful Nazis,and you know it.

I will make note here Marg,that almost 10 Million Russians were killed and murdered by the Germans,plus Gays,the Mentally Ill,Communists,Poles ect which amounted to 3 Million appox.....This in NO WAY diminishes the systematic slaughter of the Jewish peoples.



But I am entitled to mention where Israel receives money from

The use of Comfort Korean (now North and South)Women and the hatred driven murdering of the Chinese by Japan is yet another outrageous chapter of this era.

You laid a tray of Red Herrings against me Marg and for that you should be ashamed.

You are angry with me because I like Jews but have a very low opinion of the Zionist Organization you belong to......I have probably been to Israel more time than you and I have no problems there.

I will always defend your right to say what you like but will not always agree with you...as you full well know.Yeah I am disappointed in what you said...I assumed you knew me better than that,obviously I was mistaken..steven


----------



## Roudy (Oct 8, 2013)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Well, now that you made an effort to be so respectful and civil, let me rephrase it then.  Your numbers are wrong, if not outlandish.  At this time the US is giving about 2.5 billion in aid to Israel, which is the cost  of about one apartment building in Tel Aviv.   That's why I said its symbolic. 

Other numbers you should be aware of: Egypt and Jordan get about 4 billion, the US is the biggest contributor to the Palestinians by a whopping 800 million, and for what and why nobody knows. Pakistan has gotten about 20 billion since 2001 (for hiding Bin Laden, aiding the Taliban, and fostering anti Americanism and Islamic extremism, what else?) and continues to get a billion a year.  And the list goes on and on.  

So as you can see, it's kind of ridiculous to point fingers at aid to an ally, when we are sending money to so many that we clearly shouldn't. That is, if one truly has America's best interests at heart.


----------



## theliq (Oct 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


AT THIS TIME IS RIGHT($8.5 Million per day)
Roudy you know full well,that Egypt,Jordan have been given money to keep on side with the US/Israel(no trouble).....American policy under Mubarak was thus so......likewise the Jordanians ......... the Pakis in my opinion and maybe yours took money from the US whilst playing a two edged sword....I personally could never understand why the US put up with it for so long.

As for Palestine....the EU and UNRWA are by far the largest donors,followed by the US,Japan,Canada and other Arabic States infact nearly every country worldwide give the Palestinians Aid.

So it's not finger pointing at anyone......I was responding to your and the original thread...which was US stops Aid to Israel(or words to that effect)

So I am not disagreeing just keeping within the thread frame work. Roudy if an Apartment Building in Tele Aviv is worth $2.5 Billion ??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm in the wrong Industry..steve


----------



## theliq (Oct 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "The American public are generally ignorant of the enormity of the money given to Israel.....but Israel have gotten much more that the $14 Trillion from countries like Germany(Who are still paying Israel War Reparation after 60 years!!!!!)"
> ...



Give me back the bottle of Gin Hoss,after reading that I need IT...steve


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 8, 2013)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Indeed, the US does Pay Egypt and Jordan good money to side with Israel. Also, money goes to Lebanon to counter Hezbollah. Again to benefit Israel.



> As for Palestine....the EU and UNRWA are by far the largest donors,followed by the US,Japan,Canada and other Arabic States infact nearly every country worldwide give the Palestinians Aid.



Of course none of that would be necessary if it was not for Israel.



> So it's not finger pointing at anyone......I was responding to your and the original thread...which was US stops Aid to Israel(or words to that effect)
> 
> So I am not disagreeing just keeping within the thread frame work. Roudy if an Apartment Building in Tele Aviv is worth $2.5 Billion ??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm in the wrong Industry..steve



So, virtually all of the money going to the region is because of Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 8, 2013)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Israel is a very small country. Real estate is like gold in Israel. Average Vegas Hotel in the middle of the desert is worth about two billion today.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2013)

Over  350 posts on this thread------it takes so little to excite   jihado-nazis


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!!!    all the money gone-----all the earthquakes----the BUBONIC
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 8, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Money goes to Egypt and Jordan as aid for ailing economies because the people are worthless and can't produce anything the world wants.  With unemployment that high, without u aid money, we will have collapsed states where Islamists can take over, and then then truly destroy them. Aid is also sent as part of a peace deal. Why can't Muslims be civilized, handle their own affairs, and honor peace deals without bribe money?  It's not Israel's fault they're savages. They're savages because of their mentality, culture, religion, leaders, corrupt govt and political systems, and lack of ambition to make something of themselves.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm sure AIPAC is demanding that Congress pass a bill to fund aid to Israel while continuing the rest of the shutdown.

They have to have their priorities, don't ja know?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> I'm sure AIPAC is demanding that Congress pass a bill to fund aid to Israel while continuing the rest of the shutdown.
> 
> They have to have their priorities, don't ja know?


Nah, you're not sure, what you are is a liar.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Nah, you're not sure, what you are is a liar.



I'm not the subject of this thread, now am I?

stop trolling and get back to the topic of US aid to Israel and the shutdown


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> I'm sure AIPAC is demanding that Congress pass a bill to fund aid to Israel while continuing the rest of the shutdown.
> 
> They have to have their priorities, don't ja know?



But AIPAC was recently very publicly exposed as taking a position inconsistent with the desires of over 90% of Americans, when they lobbied for military strikes in Syria.

They better be careful, if they now push forward to exempt Israel from the shutdown , as Americans are suffering in the shutdown, the backlash could be catastrophic.

Hey, perhaps I should be wishing they will do just that, let us see them keep on exposing who they are, a group that puts Israel before America,  to the American public. 

More and more,  every day that passes, eyes of Americans are opening to the truth about the unconscienable burdens Israel is placing on America.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure AIPAC is demanding that Congress pass a bill to fund aid to Israel while continuing the rest of the shutdown.
> ...


I doubt Americans are obsessed with what Israel is doing the way you seem to be, sitting behind your computer 24/7 with your constant dissing of the Jews/Israel and having no other life but that.  Americans are becoming more and more aware how your Muslim buddies have no problem killing each other, even when it comes to killing other Muslims of different sects.  Imagine if all the Christians in America were made aware of how the Muslims are persecuting and killing Christians in Muslim lands.  So, Frau Sherri, what do you think they would say about that?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 8, 2013)

What I see is kids whose only meal is their school lunch because parents increasingly cannot even afford to feed their children.

Do you think they want to keep sending Israel over 3 billion dollars a year as their very own children starve?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 8, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, you're not sure, what you are is a liar.
> ...


You are if you make such a false representation and demonize, without an ounce of proof for what you claim.  In that case that would make you a liar, which is what I said.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure AIPAC is demanding that Congress pass a bill to fund aid to Israel while continuing the rest of the shutdown.
> ...


Not to be outdone by fellow Jew hater, Sherri spouts a post filled with even more garbage and outrageous lies.  It's fun watching them make fools of themselves, I have to admit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

I love this government shut down.

Still no aid to Israel.

And reading about nothing before Congress to exempt Israel from the effects of the shut down.

It would be difficult, as people here are not even being paid, some working without pay, to pass 3 billion dollar transfer of money to Israel.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I see is kids whose only meal is their school lunch because parents increasingly cannot even afford to feed their children.
> 
> Do you think they want to keep sending Israel over 3 billion dollars a year as their very own children starve?


Well when I see those starving African children whose only meals come from the generosity of their teachers and then look at the chubby Palestinians, I think that there should be an exclusive relief organization for these Africans and not the Palestinians.  Anyhow, it seems obvious that Frau Sherri closes her eyes to all the murders committed by her Muslim buddies, but Americans certainly are becoming aware of what is happening.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

It would be nice if Hossfly cared more  about children with no food to eat in his own country  than sending 3 billion dollars a year to Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What I see is kids whose only meal is their school lunch because parents increasingly cannot even afford to feed their children.
> 
> Do you think they want to keep sending Israel over 3 billion dollars a year as their very own children starve?


I don't see that, I see Palestinian kids who've been brainwashed to be savage murdering terroristic animals just like their parents.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I love this government shut down.
> 
> Still no aid to Israel.
> 
> ...


Can't you see Israel is suffering?  Two more days of this shut down and Israel will collapse.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It would be nice if Hossfly cared more  about children with no food to eat in his own country  than sending 3 billion dollars a year to Israel.


And what have you done for this country?  Other than spreading propaganda on behalf of  those who wish to see it destroyed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What I see is kids whose only meal is their school lunch because parents increasingly cannot even afford to feed their children.
> ...



SAVAGE MURDERING TERRORISTIC ANIMALS describes the Israelis  who killed 1519 Palestinian children in the OPT since 9/2000.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Children recruited as child solders and placed on the front lines? Missiles shot at Israelis from atop civilian apartment buildings?  There is no limit to Palestinian savagery. Anything goes. 

Get a grip on your propaganda. Just because you repeat the same garbage over and over doesn't make it any truer the 1000th time.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

DCI Palestine , the childrens human rights group, has a page on their website they list all 344 children Israel killed in Cast Lead and you can click on the name of the child and it takes you to a page detailing the findings of their investigations on the killings. The majorty were killed unlawfully by Israel.

Btselem lists each child fatality, going back to 2000,  and explains how they were killed.

And other NGOs have investigated killings too.

It is documented that the majority of Palestinian children killed were unlawfully targeted and killed by Israeli Forces.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 9, 2013)

Now for Israel. At this point there's no valid strategic reason for Israel to receive $3 billion to $4 billion in U.S. aid each year (most of it in various forms of military assistance). Israel isn't a poor country; its per capita income is nearly $30,000 per year, and it ranks in the world's top 30 countries on that indicator. Israel is far and away the dominant military power in the region, and its regional superiority would only increase if the United States stopped subsidizing Egypt's armed forces. Remember that Israel won the 1948, 1956, and 1967 Middle East wars, and each of these took place*before*the U.S. government was providing it with lots of military assistance. Egypt and Syria launched a stunningly successful surprise attack in October 1973, yet Israel eventually won that war too. And this was back in the bad old days when Israel's Arab adversaries were getting lots of help from the Soviet Union. Israel's various neighbors are much weaker today than they used to be (just look at the condition that Syria and Iraq are now in), and Israel also has the ultimate deterrent in the form of more than a hundred nuclear weapons. And as President Barack Obama learned during his first term, it's not like the United States gets any diplomatic leverage from giving Israel all that money. Bottom line: The case for continued U.S. military assistance is laughably weak.


Smart statecraft is sometimes opportunistic. No government can anticipate every twist and turn in global politics; the question is whether it can seize the moment when one arrives and advance the national interest in new, unexpected circumstances.So it is with the recent ouster of the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt. This is an opportunity for the United States to do something it should have done a long time ago -- namely, end its unjustified military aid packages to Egypt and Israel. Robert Wright and*Andrew Sullivan*have raised this issue in different ways over the past week; here I want to explore the connection between the two aid programs.


Time to Cut U.S. Aid to Egypt and Israel? | Stephen M. Walt


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2013)

Almost  400   posts on this thread-----IS IT ANY WONDER_---what else to the 
isa-respecters have with which to comfort themselves-----they have  HOPE---
that  ever present hope that they can manage to accomplish one of their 
most  HOLY  acts-------genocide by isolation and starvation.     For those who do 
not know------genocide by isolation and starvation is one of the all time faves of 
isa-respecters.      True they have not managed all that much of it THIS YEAR---
but in the past it was      THE MOST  HOLY WAY TO WORSHIP   isa/allah
Some historians are convinced it was  THE WAY the isa-respecters cleared 
arabia------and --shortly thereafter  comitted gross genocides in Yemen---
and later even in IRAN         They did a fair job in Jerusalem in  1947 and really 
some impressive work in  BIAFRA  in  1971   and-----sherri laughed and sang 
every time a hindu child fleeing  east Bengal dropped dead of starvation in his 
tracks----------but the method seems to be failing now-------even BDS is 
not doing it to the JOOOOS      ----so what is left       well----USA aid-----
its sherri's r last hope.     Fret not sherri----you have your memories-----emaciated 
biafran babies  ---dead in the dust--------try to pretend its happening now---and its 
JOOOOOOS


----------

